# The "I'm SICK of it BILLY Driveler" ponder#107



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Gimme  a minit on the mrusic.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Where's da muzic???


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

And the smiley!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2014)

don't make someone toot and ruin the new smell by not having it ready.


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Where's da muzic???





Crickett said:


> And the smiley!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Where's da muzic???





Crickett said:


> And the smiley!



Give him a minute. He's new at this.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Where's da muzic???





Crickett said:


> And the smiley!



Jeff fa fa is struggling.  He aint as young as he used to be..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Where's da muzic???





Crickett said:


> And the smiley!



Is that you h_f_h ha ha?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that you h_f_h ha ha?



 dont curse that sweet woman like that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont curse that sweet woman like that.



Crickett does this make up for the short jokes yesterday??


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

That's mo betta! I like Skillet!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett does this make up for the short jokes yesterday??



Mebbe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Never heard of frying pan.  Kinda like that song Jeff..


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Never heard of frying pan.  Kinda like that song Jeff..



They are really a Christian rock group believe it or not!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 30, 2014)

daygum Chief, how did you get sick?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> They are really a Christian rock group believe it or not!



Never would have guessed that, honestly.  I prefer to Christian music more along the lines of Casting Crowns or old hymns.  Im weird like that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Buncha rookies.....I unlock the door to a NEW driveler, so we can vacate Old one and y'all have a place to come kick back & make everyone SICK.

In the meantime, I get the mrusic set up and embedded, edit, and with one stone I kill 2 birds adding the 






Now do your jobs...make somebody SICK of it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> That's mo betta! I like Skillet!



I TRY to choose a song to go along with the title/theme, if possible. Hence, the momentary lack of completion upon submitting of thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> daygum Chief, how did you get sick?



I was born this way, Doc!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I TRY to choose a song to go along with the title/theme, if possible. Hence, the momentary lack of completion upon submitting of thread.



Soo what your really saying is, you were ill prepared and we had to wait for you do it the driveler properly?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was born this way, Doc!



I wuz worrin my self sick about you Chief. I thoughts maybe that other sick feller had made you sick and being sick and tired of being sick an tired, but overall bein sick of being sick.

kwim?





I gots a prescribtion written up fer him tho.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

I gotta tell yall.  I have started back working out and its killing me.  My favorite workout whipped me bad.  I was able to finish it and was a little tender yesterday.  Today is a different story.  It literally hurts to sit down.  Between that and my ankle acting up due to the weather Im walking around like im 1/2 crippled.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm not sick, but I'm not well


----------



## kracker (Jan 30, 2014)

Nobody but an alt-country Red Dirt nerd like myself will dig this video.

Todd Snider covering a Hayes Carll song while wearing a Cody Canada and The Departed t-shirt!

"I'm like James Brown only white and taller"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Soo what your really saying is, you were ill prepared and we had to wait for you do it the driveler properly?



Yeah.....I reckon! If you say so


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah.....I reckon! If you say so



You didnt have to yell.  That was kinda rude.  You get a free pass since your sick and what not..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I'm not sick, but I'm not well



  



kracker said:


> Nobody but an alt-country Red Dirt nerd like myself will dig this video.
> 
> Todd Snider covering a Hayes Carll song while wearing a Cody Canada and The Departed t-shirt!
> 
> "I'm like James Brown only white and taller"



You rattled my cage!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2014)

ats good kracker, but I prefer Hayes Carll


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You rattled my cage!



Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Yep



How you doin??? 

kracker must have got SICK!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

<---------------Bowl of Hot Chili slap full of cheddar cheese.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2014)

Morning youngins. The title of thread is very confusing.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Never would have guessed that, honestly.  I prefer to Christian music more along the lines of Casting Crowns or old hymns.  Im weird like that.



I like them too! 

104.7 The Fish plays Skillet songs sometimes.....but you're so far south I doubt you get that station, right?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I like them too!
> 
> 104.7 The Fish plays Skillet songs sometimes.....but you're so far south I doubt you get that station, right?



I dont think so.  Honestly I have my radio stations programmed and cant tell you what the stations are except 100.3 and 104.5


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins. The title of thread is very confusing.



Mornin Pops!

This way they can be SICK of both at the same time, BO$$.

Pops? .....BO$$? .....wait a minute!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont think so.  Honestly I have my radio stations programmed and cant tell you what the stations are except 100.3 and 104.5



You might be able to listen to it online....they are an all Christian music station.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

<-----cupcake


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 30, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins. The title of thread is very confusing.



I don't know where to post..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2014)

Now I get it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

Deer meat Manwich burger wiff MUSTARD


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Deer meat Manwich burger wiff MUSTARD


 I'm waiting on co-worker to bring me a take-out plate from the Chinese place!  Gonna try some hot/sour soup, see if that'll kick this mess out of me.......... I'm still wondering why I came into work.......... can't focus, can't function...........


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm waiting on co-worker to bring me a take-out plate from the Chinese place!  Gonna try some hot/sour soup, see if that'll kick this mess out of me.......... I'm still wondering why I came into work.......... can't focus, can't function...........



 


my heads all swimmy feelin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Baked poke chop.  It was actually a poke chop this time and not a thin wafer that resembles jerky.  Kept the fat on it cause I be a rebel like that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm waiting on co-worker to bring me a take-out plate from the Chinese place!  Gonna try some hot/sour soup, see if that'll kick this mess out of me.......... I'm still wondering why I came into work.......... can't focus, can't function...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm waiting on co-worker to bring me a take-out plate from the Chinese place!  Gonna try some hot/sour soup, see if that'll kick this mess out of me.......... I'm still wondering why I came into work.......... can't focus, can't function...........





Crickett said:


> my heads all swimmy feelin



Y'all makin me SICK.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> my heads all swimmy feelin


yep and coughin my fool head off!



havin_fun_huntin said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Y'all makin me SICK.


c'mere, gimme a hug.............

WASABI!!!!!!!!will open yo head UP!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep and coughin my fool head off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'll juss try some texas pete!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'll juss try some texas pete!


not the same.......... Wasabi heat goes UP into your head, texas pete travels down........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

One of the GON member post a video on FB.  Which one of yall was it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2014)

whoot.  b'fast was good two eggs, cheese biscuits, bacon, and sausage.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2014)

I set you up now who is bowling?


Me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep and coughin my fool head off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got that right!  I still got some of those Wasabi Peas and grab a handful all at once when needed!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2014)

class...yay


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not the same.......... Wasabi heat goes UP into your head, texas pete travels down........



oh 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> One of the GON member post a video on FB.  Which one of yall was it?



was not I.....I don't do FB



gobbleinwoods said:


> whoot.  b'fast was good two eggs, cheese biscuits, bacon, and sausage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> i set you up now who is bowling?
> 
> 
> Me.



bamm!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Hankus said:


> class...yay



Wut dey lernin ya?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Gotta go sign my tax papers! Later y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm all Chili'd up! Guess I will go run some errands.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Bbl


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> oh
> 
> 
> 
> was not I.....I don't do FB



  For sure wasnt you.  Not unless you grew a beard, walked in your yard with nothing but boots and boxers on.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> One of the GON member post a video on FB.  Which one of yall was it?





Jeff C. said:


> You got that right!  I still got some of those Wasabi Peas and grab a handful all at once when needed!


 I still have some too!  A few at a time is all I can handle!


Hankus said:


> class...yay


 our edumacated darlin'!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I still have some too!  A few at a time is all I can handle!
> 
> our edumacated darlin'!



I shared it.  Look on facelife..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm waiting on co-worker to bring me a take-out plate from the Chinese place!  Gonna try some hot/sour soup, see if that'll kick this mess out of me.......... I'm still wondering why I came into work.......... can't focus, can't function...........


Me and Chris always get that hot and spicy chinese soup when he get sick! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> One of the GON member post a video on FB.  Which one of yall was it?



whatchutalkinboutwillis


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and Chris always get that hot and spicy chinese soup when he get sick!
> 
> 
> whatchutalkinboutwillis



  your reply will be "oh my"

Im sorry that really made me giggle...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Gotta go sign my tax papers! Later y'all!



You already got your taxes done.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Soo what your really saying is, you were ill prepared and we had to wait for you do it the driveler properly?



Jeff should run for Govna of Jawga!


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2014)

Yall 'member me talking about cutting the plugged in lamp cord the other day?

I just went to use my knife again and discovered that it melted a chunk of the serration off and charred the blade.


Pretty sure I have more lives than a cat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

slip said:


> Yall 'member me talking about cutting the plugged in lamp cord the other day?
> 
> I just went to use my knife again and discovered that it melted a chunk of the serration off and charred the blade.
> 
> ...



are you and Rhbama related?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I shared it.  Look on facelife..


I did........... he said "McIntosh county"........ that explained it!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and Chris always get that hot and spicy chinese soup when he get sick!
> 
> 
> whatchutalkinboutwillis


I just finished the soup........... got enough of the rest, I'll have lunch again tomorrow!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You already got your taxes done.


Gonna do mine tonight!


slip said:


> Yall 'member me talking about cutting the plugged in lamp cord the other day?
> 
> I just went to use my knife again and discovered that it melted a chunk of the serration off and charred the blade.
> 
> ...


 dang Moppett!


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2014)

Tween that and getting caught in the I75 south traffic _right_ before they started shutting down the entire planet for Snowmageddon, I used up a few that day.

Watched dozens of wrecks on 75 and then came home to the back roads and the NG was driving around in big trucks. 

It was a fun snow/anarchy(Because wasn't anybody coming to stop anybody else for any dang thing..) day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Word of advice.  If you run out of coffee cups DO NOT try to make coffee in a plastic bottle.  Now I have a Diet Dr coffee


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Me and the wife have been trying to pick out boy names as soon as we found out she was pregnant.  We had a cute girl name picked out, but still cant decide on a boy name.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me and the wife have been trying to pick out boy names as soon as we found out she was pregnant.  We had a cute girl name picked out, but still cant decide on a boy name.


duh......... LeRoy II!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm lernin deglutition


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me and the wife have been trying to pick out boy names as soon as we found out she was pregnant.  We had a cute girl name picked out, but still cant decide on a boy name.



Ambrose.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me and the wife have been trying to pick out boy names as soon as we found out she was pregnant.  We had a cute girl name picked out, but still cant decide on a boy name.





I wanted to name our boy Samuel Jedidiah, but that went over real well. Kinfolks outa both sides of our families from 2 generations back acted like I had gutshot and jobbed out the eyes of the family dog. 

So I nicknamed the varmint Klem.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> duh......... LeRoy II!


I jokingly mentioned that to Kerri.  I got the best/worse stank eye ever.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ambrose.


That doesnt flow well with the first name we have picked out.  Matthew.


Nicodemus said:


> I wanted to name our boy Samuel Jedidiah, but that went over real well. Kinfolks outa both sides of our families from 2 generations back acted like I had gutshot and jobbed out the eyes of the family dog.
> 
> So I nicknamed the varmint Klem.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hugh


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm waiting on co-worker to bring me a take-out plate from the Chinese place!  Gonna try some hot/sour soup, see if that'll kick this mess out of me.......... I'm still wondering why I came into work.......... can't focus, can't function...........


I wished you'd get better.


Crickett said:


> my heads all swimmy feelin


I thought Jeffro was being silly, i better get out of here before i get sick.


Crickett said:


> oh
> 
> 
> 
> was not I.....I don't do FB


Thats why my stawking for Crickett on facebook wasnt working out.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me and the wife have been trying to pick out boy names as soon as we found out she was pregnant.  We had a cute girl name picked out, but still cant decide on a boy name.


Kevin, Mud, muddoctor, catfish, mudduck, all thems good names


Nicodemus said:


> I wanted to name our boy Samuel Jedidiah, but that went over real well. Kinfolks outa both sides of our families from 2 generations back acted like I had gutshot and jobbed out the eyes of the family dog.
> 
> So I nicknamed the varmint Klem.



Wait!! Nic you aint a mod or admin any more?? You just a reg. member??


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> That doesnt flow well with the first name we have picked out.
> 
> Matthew.



Matthew James
Matthew Clark

only 2 names i can think of


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I wished you'd get better.
> 
> I thought Jeffro was being silly, i better get out of here before i get sick.
> Thats why my stawking for Crickett on facebook wasnt working out.
> ...




Yep, just a member now. I resigned my position last Saturday.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 30, 2014)

Matthew Brice....




_Posted from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Jeff should run for Govna of Jawga!



 

Phonepost


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, just a member now. I resigned my position last Saturday.



Well welcome back Word of advice though, careful when tying to be King, some of the Mods dont understand it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Battery dead. :


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That doesnt flow well with the first name we have picked out.  Matthew.



Mathew Allen, call him BBQ BOSS fo shawt


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You already got your taxes done.



Yes ma'am! We don't procrastinate! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Word of advice.  If you run out of coffee cups DO NOT try to make coffee in a plastic bottle.  Now I have a Diet Dr coffee







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me and the wife have been trying to pick out boy names as soon as we found out she was pregnant.  We had a cute girl name picked out, but still cant decide on a boy name.


How about Matthew Willard? 



Keebs said:


> duh......... LeRoy II!







Nicodemus said:


> I wanted to name our boy Samuel Jedidiah, but that went over real well. Kinfolks outa both sides of our families from 2 generations back acted like I had gutshot and jobbed out the eyes of the family dog.
> 
> So I nicknamed the varmint Klem.



I like Jedidiah! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hugh







mudracing101 said:


> I wished you'd get better.
> 
> I thought Jeffro was being silly, i better get out of here before i get sick.
> Thats why my stawking for Crickett on facebook wasnt working out.
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Matthew Brice....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually kinda like that but we have a friend named Brice.

So far we like Nolan and Thomas.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well welcome back Word of advice though, careful when tying to be King, some of the Mods dont understand it.





That ain`t my problem, nor my game. 

I don`t have to deal with the crybabies anymore, listen to gripes, settle fights and arguments, or any of that mess. 8 years was a a long enough time to give. 

Also, my actions now won`t reflect back on this Forum, since I`m no longer a member of the Staff. Glad they gave me a chance to work with them.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I actually kinda like that but we have a friend named Brice.
> 
> So far we like Nolan and Thomas.





That's my boy's name!


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well welcome back Word of advice though, careful when tying to be King, some of the Mods dont understand it.



yeah.....sometimes they get right testy about it.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

My boy has my Mama's maiden name as his middle name. Everybody kept naming thier chillin after my Dad's side of the family, so I had to show Mama some love.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> yeah.....sometimes they get right testy about it.....




And some members will never realize that at some here went out of the way to save them from themselves.

One time there was an old rooster. Whenever the hawk flew over the pasture, the old rooster would spread his wings so the biddies could hide from the hawk.

The old rooster is gone now.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I wished you'd get better.


me & you both!


lilD1188 said:


> Matthew Brice....
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for Android_





Hornet22 said:


> Mathew Allen, call him BBQ BOSS fo shawt


 THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> And some members will never realize that at some here went out of the way to save them from themselves.
> 
> One time there was an old rooster. Whenever the hawk flew over the pasture, the old rooster would spread his wings so the biddies could hide from the hawk.
> 
> The old rooster is gone now.


Nuh-uh, he just posted............. he just lost the magic shield, that's all.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> And some members will never realize that at some here went out of the way to save them from themselves.
> 
> One time there was an old rooster. Whenever the hawk flew over the pasture, the old rooster would spread his wings so the biddies could hide from the hawk.
> 
> The old rooster is gone now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Nuh-uh, he just posted............. he just lost the magic shield, that's all.............





The shield wasn`t lost. It was given up freely. The desire was what was lost.  The fun all went and left.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The shield wasn`t lost. It was given up freely. The desire was what was lost.  The fun all went and left.


I'm just glad you wanted to stick around still!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm just glad you wanted to stick around still!





You know how to find me, if I`m not around here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm just glad you wanted to stick around still!



Me too.  There is something about Nic that is very likeable.  Not sure if it is his simplicity, his old sayings or what but I like that feller


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

danggit............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud?



trydert?


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> trydert?






good one mrs. hawnet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> trydert?



Fail-dert


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You know how to find me, if I`m not around here.


 yeah, you're like someone else I know, you have to message them on the computer to tell them to turn on or find their cell phone!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me too.  There is something about Nic that is very likeable.  Not sure if it is his simplicity, his old sayings or what but I like that feller





rydert said:


> mud?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> trydert?


  


rydert said:


> good one mrs. hawnet


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 30, 2014)

Lock er down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah, you're like someone else I know, you have to message them on the computer to tell them to turn on or find their cell phone!




I haven`t even turned my phone on in a couple of days now. And I decided I didn`t need internet service down at the cabin so we aint`t gonna get it. 

As The Redhead and Klem said, I`m turnin` into my old Granddaddy. More ornery and reclusive every day.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> And some members will never realize that at some here went out of the way to save them from themselves.
> 
> One time there was an old rooster. Whenever the hawk flew over the pasture, the old rooster would spread his wings so the biddies could hide from the hawk.
> 
> The old rooster is gone now.



 

Weed'em out!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 30, 2014)

We need Nic around
The young people need to  hear how real southern english is spoken.
His life lessons are needed by all, without them more of us would be out in the rain lookin up!


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Lock er down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

The old rooster i got hides when a hawk shows up and lets the rest fend for themselves.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Weed'em out!


  We might have been on that list a time or 2.


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> We need Nic around
> The young people need to  hear how real southern english is spoken.
> His life lessons are needed by all, without them more of us would be out in the rain lookin up!





mudracing101 said:


> The old rooster i got hides when a hawk shows up and lets the rest fend for themselves.


Thats a manly hen, not a rooster


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We might have been on that list a time or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a manly hen, not a rooster



No No: Not me! I know how to follow the rules!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No No: Not me! I know how to follow the rules!



Ok, maybe I should have spoken for myself


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I haven`t even turned my phone on in a couple of days now. And I decided I didn`t need internet service down at the cabin so we aint`t gonna get it.
> 
> As The Redhead and Klem said, I`m turnin` into my old Granddaddy. _*More ornery and reclusive every day.*_


I right there with ya!


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> We need Nic around
> The young people need to  hear how real southern english is spoken.
> His life lessons are needed by all, without them more of us would be out in the rain lookin up!


 Post of the Day, right there!


rydert said:


>


don't worry, we know where he stands............. he's "spatial" like that...........


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

I gots a new friend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> I gots a new friend



Who dat?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



Keebs be sick, Nic be retired, mud got sissy rooster, rydert=fail-dert. 
I cant name a child. lil d stopped by. jeff fa fa returned..  Slip got 1000 lives..   I prolly missed something but...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs be sick, Nic be retired, mud got sissy rooster, rydert=fail-dert.
> I cant name a child. lil d stopped by. jeff fa fa returned..  Slip got 1000 lives..   I prolly missed something but...



 you always leave me out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> you always leave me out!









I sowwy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 30, 2014)

I confused


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I sowwy.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I confused


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs be sick, Nic be retired, mud got sissy rooster, rydert=fail-dert.
> I cant name a child. lil d stopped by. jeff fa fa returned..  Slip got 1000 lives..   I prolly missed something but...



Not bad young grasshoppa!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



Update:  I hurt Cricketts feelins. I gave her a flower.  Shes no longer mad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I confused



Need more beer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Need more beer.



I got beer, some for the house & some in the truck. Just incase I have to sleep in it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Update:  I hurt Cricketts feelins. I gave her a flower.  Shes no longer mad.



Which reminds me....where is that little fellar hdm03+? 

He get a spankin or somethin, and poutin in da corner wit his lip poked out?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 30, 2014)

Am I in da rite thread?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Which reminds me....where is that little fellar hdm03+?
> 
> He get a spankin or somethin, and poutin in da corner wit his lip poked out?



maybe his scooter got stuck on the ice and he had to sleep on it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Am I in da rite thread?



Depends on which way you facin


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Depends on which way you facin



Facen up


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I got beer, some for the house & some in the truck. Just incase I have to sleep in it!



You need to stash that one LAST beer somewhere else, remember.....like PNut found last one in his tractor after lookin everywhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Facen up



If you facin up, you ain't floatin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Am I in da rite thread?



There is another?

Winter weather one is done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There is another?
> 
> Winter weather one is done.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Facen up



Wrong thread. No wait... now i dont know if i'm in the rite one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> I gots a new friend





Jeff C. said:


> Need more beer.






Ya'll check out this icicle.  It's HUGE!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

how do we know which thread is right and wrong?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

did my pic not load


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how do we know which thread is right and wrong?



NO , its the right or left thread


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> did my pic not load



your's did not but the one of the icicle did.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> did my pic not load



your ice cycle be confused.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> NO , its the right or left thread



This one is left, right?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2014)

faildert...........giggle


































toot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

I know my home computer is left AND da debil.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2014)

lets get ready fer night shift


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This one is left, right?



Depends on which way you facin, for us it would be left ahh nevermind.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Scooter is back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2014)

Hankus said:


> lets get ready fer night shift



stopping by the gettin' place?


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

hay!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2014)

oh yeah


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> oh yeah



what?..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

hdm03-, where you been?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


>



I'll drink to that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Hankus said:


> lets get ready fer night shift



You, Unc, and blood!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll check out this icicle.  It's HUGE!






I had one stuck on the bottom of my car earlier & it was stuck to the driveway. Didn't think my car was gonna get unstuck from it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Its that time, Keebs lets go. I wander if her riding in the back of the truck and passing the beer is what got her sick. Hmmmm. Later y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its that time, Keebs lets go. I wander if her riding in the back of the truck and passing the beer is what got her sick. Hmmmm. Later y'all.


I TOLD you it was gonna make me sick, but nnnoooooo, you wouldn't listen!!!!! NOW, you get in da back & I'm gonna drive! bye ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll check out this icicle.  It's HUGE!



Stand here!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2014)

loaded an headed out.....this is gonna be fun


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stopping by the gettin' place?



only gettin I'm gettin is plenty of cold work


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Hankus said:


> loaded an headed out.....this is gonna be fun



All nighter?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> All nighter?



pull out at 5, on site by 7, relief crew at 7am.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Yep....gonna be fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I'm lernin deglutition



That's a lot to swallow.


----------



## jesnic (Jan 30, 2014)

Question of the day, which thread to crash?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Hmmmm home made chicken noodle soup


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Hmmmm home made chicken noodle soup



quick fix broccoli soup!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

MANDYYYYYYYYY???????????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> quick fix broccoli soup!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_



recipe???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hmmmm home made chicken noodle soup



I have DROWNED myself in this and even added the "remnants" from the "TONIC" and it still ain't kicking this mess outta me!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I have DROWNED myself in this and even added the "remnants" from the "TONIC" and it still ain't kicking this mess outta me!



Dang girl!  Mucinex helping you at all?


----------



## jesnic (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I have DROWNED myself in this and even added the "remnants" from the "TONIC" and it still ain't kicking this mess outta me!



Keebs, try a couple shots of this. It will clear what ails ya,

Patrón


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I have DROWNED myself in this and even added the "remnants" from the "TONIC" and it still ain't kicking this mess outta me!





Try one of my toddies.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dang girl!  Mucinex helping you at all?



Nope..... had a customer come in the other day that said she had been fighting this mess for 3 weeks, went to the doc & he sent her to Wally World & told her to get the "88cent" Tussin........ it finally started breaking up for her........ so today when I went by I got some, gonna try that...... after today, I will try ANYTHING!! I AM MISERABLE!!!!!!!!
If anyone see's Mrs. Hawnet come through, tell her there is a new "cinnamon" stuff out, got me a $1 bottle of it tonight to try....... it's like drinking a red hot......... not bad, but MAANNNN it's *hot*!!  It's called Cinerator............ not bad, not bad at alllll!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

jesnic said:


> Keebs, try a couple shots of this. It will clear what ails ya,
> 
> Patrón


Is that "Patron"?? 


Nicodemus said:


> Try one of my toddies.



  fix me one & brang it to me, I KNOW I'd feel better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

I've got a remedy Keebs, but you won't realize the effects til you come to.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Is that "Patron"??
> 
> 
> fix me one & brang it to me, I KNOW I'd feel better!




Bless your heart, I hope you get to feelin` better.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



32oz frozen broccoli, 1 stick of butter, a block of cream cheese, 2 cans cream of chicken and milk

cook broccoli
melt butter and cream cheese add cream of chicken then add the broccoli when its done and add milk till you get the consitency you want add salt & pepper to taste


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got a remedy Keebs, but you won't realize the effects til you come to.


I'll take it, if you'll brang it!


Nicodemus said:


> Bless your heart, I hope you get to feelin` better.


 You fix one of your remedies and bring it, I'm sure it'd work!!!!1


lilD1188 said:


> 32oz frozen broccoli, 1 stick of butter, a block of cream cheese, 2 cans cream of chicken and milk
> 
> cook broccoli
> melt butter and cream cheese add cream of chicken then add the broccoli when its done and add milk till you get the consitency you want add salt & pepper to taste
> ...


sounds good, now fix it & bring your Mama some, I feel like ........uuuhh, I ffeeelll bbaaaddd.........


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Nope..... had a customer come in the other day that said she had been fighting this mess for 3 weeks, went to the doc & he sent her to Wally World & told her to get the "88cent" Tussin........ it finally started breaking up for her........ so today when I went by I got some, gonna try that...... after today, I will try ANYTHING!! I AM MISERABLE!!!!!!!!
> If anyone see's Mrs. Hawnet come through, tell her there is a new "cinnamon" stuff out, got me a $1 bottle of it tonight to try....... it's like drinking a red hot......... not bad, but MAANNNN it's *hot*!!  It's called Cinerator............ not bad, not bad at alllll!



Well dang! It helped clear up my hubby's crud but now I've got it. I need to get some more Mucinex for me to take. I just have a feeling my is still in the early stages & I'm just gonna get worse.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> 32oz frozen broccoli, 1 stick of butter, a block of cream cheese, 2 cans cream of chicken and milk
> 
> cook broccoli
> melt butter and cream cheese add cream of chicken then add the broccoli when its done and add milk till you get the consitency you want add salt & pepper to taste
> ...



That sounds good! Might have to try that!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Well dang! It helped clear up my hubby's crud but now I've got it. I need to get some more Mucinex for me to take. I just have a feeling my is still in the early stages & I'm just gonna get worse.



One of my "adopted kids" was in line behind me at Wally World, she said the liquid form of air born helped her a LOT........ I don't know if there is any "one" thing that will help with this mess, I came home with the .88 Tussin another girl said her doc told her to get........... I just know I am tired of being tired & sick...........
I say UP your Vit. C and do a quick google on "Master Tonic", I'm taking that too, better safe than sorry.......


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Jeff C.
> 
> ...



i would if there was any left... i forgot to add milk to ours but it stil tasted good and u got the hand mixer to make the broccoli smaller so the soup will be soupy not chunky lol


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



imma take and try and put a rachel ray spin on it one day and see if it taste better.
i love cooking, if i had the $ wed be eating like high dollar folk and id be coming up with my own recipes lol!!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> i would if there was any left... i forgot to add milk to ours but it stil tasted good and u got the hand mixer to make the broccoli smaller so the soup will be soupy not chunky lol
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for Android_


 know what ya mean!


lilD1188 said:


> imma take and try and put a rachel ray spin on it one day and see if it taste better.
> i love cooking, if i had the $ wed be eating like high dollar folk and id be coming up with my own recipes lol!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_



 You ARE my girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> imma take and try and put a rachel ray spin on it one day and see if it taste better.
> i love cooking, if i had the $ wed be eating like high dollar folk and id be coming up with my own recipes lol!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...




id stay in a kitchen cookin 24/7 if someone else cleaned it up.... lol

made chicken roll ups the other night.
whole pieces of boneless skinless chicken tenders cut up and marinated in some garlic herb sauce and pan fried
garlic butter crescent rolls and mozzerella cheese cubes...

next time imma shred the chicken and cheese see if it does better, tasted good, just wasnt melted together right.


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> id stay in a kitchen cookin 24/7 if someone else cleaned it up.... lol
> 
> made chicken roll ups the other night.
> whole pieces of boneless skinless chicken tenders cut up and marinated in some garlic herb sauce and pan fried
> ...



Hmmm that sounds good too! I don't mind cooking most of the time. I like to try new dishes! I'm just not that great at it!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2014)

Evening youngins down South.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2014)

evenin Bo$$


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2014)

slow progress here tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2014)

Well here is the wake up meds


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, I have gotten my days straightened out.  It is FRIDAY, Right????

Gobblin, the white screen got me for about an hour this morning BUT I sure am glad to finally get that much needed "app" on my computer that lets me click on it, and the front of my desktop opens up and out comes a hot cup of your fresh brewed coffee.  "Patent Pending" of course.  

Hope all of you stay warm today.


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

Hay....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> Hay....



grows in dampdert

morning


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2014)

yep


----------



## jesnic (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Is that "Patron"??
> 
> Yes, that would be the one. I sure hope you feel better!
> 
> fix me one & brang it to me, I KNOW I'd feel better!



I am sure one of Nic's elixirs would work also


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Morning, Its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Morning Folks


gobbleinwoods said:


> grows in dampdert
> 
> morning


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

here.............
Mornin........


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2014)

Gots my eyebrows drawn on and dropped Titan off at the vet. I'm at work now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> here.............
> Mornin........


Not feeling any better Keebsy? 


turtlebug said:


> Gots my eyebrows drawn on and dropped Titan off at the vet. I'm at work now.



SAY WHAT?? I thought yall got them things plucked or waxed.


----------



## jesnic (Jan 31, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Gots my eyebrows drawn on and dropped Titan off at the vet. I'm at work now.



Tbug, let's hope for good news with Titan!


----------



## jesnic (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> here.............
> Mornin........



Keebs, you have any luck with some elixirs? Sure hope you feel better


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not feeling any better Keebsy?
> 
> 
> SAY WHAT?? I thought yall got them things plucked or waxed.




Twas a joke.  





jesnic said:


> Tbug, let's hope for good news with Titan!



Thank you. The tech said they were swamped with sick cats right now. Some sort of upper respiratory thing. He was drinking this morning but his third eyelids looked miserable. I just couldn't leave him like that, his eyes have got to be hurting.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs, you can come down here and I'll nurse you and Titan back to health. 


Or get y'all drunk enough you'll forget how sick you are.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



You're flamingos eating again yet?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2014)

Today is my Friday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, I was informed via Facebook this morning (wife swears she told me last night after I come in from working at 10:00)  that we have a name picked out.. Matthew Gage


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> You're flamingos eating again yet?


They started back late yesterday afternoon. Thanks for asking.


hdm03 said:


> Today is my Friday



Mine too! Wait, yep it's my Friday too. Had to start the week over yesterday. Got my days mixed up for a minute there.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, I was informed via Facebook this morning (wife swears she told me last night after I come in from working at 10:00)  that we have a name picked out.. Matthew Gage



You should name the lil feller hdm03 or Mud.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2014)

Fax sent


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Fax received.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

Moanin kids......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Gots my eyebrows drawn on and dropped Titan off at the vet. I'm at work now.



You should of gave that cat a bottle of  Nyquil.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids......



Moanin old man.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

out of fax paper , please send again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You should name the lil feller hdm03 or Mud.......



DNA test pending sir....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2014)

Come-O-stoss Umeegoes! .... Messican Ebonics!
Thought I would check in before I check out this morning!
Looooooong night with more to come! Hope all is good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> MANDYYYYYYYYY???????????





Keebs said:


> Nope..... had a customer come in the other day that said she had been fighting this mess for 3 weeks, went to the doc & he sent her to Wally World & told her to get the "88cent" Tussin........ it finally started breaking up for her........ so today when I went by I got some, gonna try that...... after today, I will try ANYTHING!! I AM MISERABLE!!!!!!!!
> If anyone see's Mrs. Hawnet come through, tell her there is a new "cinnamon" stuff out, got me a $1 bottle of it tonight to try....... it's like drinking a red hot......... not bad, but MAANNNN it's *hot*!!  It's called Cinerator............ not bad, not bad at alllll!



Gotcha. Gonna have to git some of that. Love me some cinnamon stuff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You should of gave that cat a bottle of  Nyquil.



Cant say Iv ever seen a drunk cat.  A Boston Terrier drinking Crown is hilarious tho... CEpt for the 3 day hangover she had.. That wasnt so nice...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

stringmusic said:


>


Mornin Strang


havin_fun_huntin said:


> DNA test pending sir....






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cant say Iv ever seen a drunk cat.  A Boston Terrier drinking Crown is hilarious tho... CEpt for the 3 day hangover she had.. That wasnt so nice...



Bubba dont like beer, but Rocky will drink one for one with me. Wont never forget the first time he and i was on prob. bout the 4th or 5th and he start giving me the Stank eye and i thought, oh lord please dont let this dog be a mean drunk.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Strang
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mud be skeered of a drunk Chihuahua

Sugar didnt like beer either but pound for pound she could out drank any human alive when it came to liquor.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Come-O-stoss Umeegoes! .... Messican Ebonics!
> Thought I would check in before I check out this morning!
> Looooooong night with more to come! Hope all is good!


Mornin Blood.


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Strang
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab a big ol yeller lab that couldn't get his fill of beer.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotcha. Gonna have to git some of that. Love me some cinnamon stuff.


Oh good, you saw my post!  I think I'ma gonna have to go back & get me a bigger bottle of it for medicinal use!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh good, you saw my post!  I think I'ma gonna have to go back & get me a bigger bottle of it for medicinal use!



Hey wanna feel better??


----------



## kracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Morning y'all...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Random:  brand new socks feel awesome on the footses


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Moanin old man.



That was hurtful. Thought we was tight! 

Maybe hdm03+ will send me a caring PM.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

kracker said:


> Morning y'all...



Mornin, red dirt hippie nerd!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That was hurtful. Thought we was tight!
> 
> Maybe hdm03+ will send me a caring PM.



last Pm hdm03- sent me was rude and hurtful.  His way with words isnt only used for good 

hey kracker


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That was hurtful. Thought we was tight!
> 
> Maybe hdm03+ will send me a caring PM.



We are tight, tight as a ducks bottom and thats waterproof.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> last Pm hdm03- sent me was rude and hurtful.  His way with words isnt only used for good
> 
> hey kracker



Should of seen the fax he sent earlier, one of the secretaries got to it before i could, she read it and has been in her office crying ever since.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Should of seen the fax he sent earlier, one of the secretaries got to it before i could, she read it and has been in her office crying ever since.



Please tell me he didnt send a picture with it also?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Please tell me he didnt send a picture with it also?



No pic , just words, they cut deep ya know.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No pic , just words, they cut deep ya know.



I just glad I couldnt understand some of them long words.  No idea what they meant but context clues led me to believe they were mean too.  Had i understood them I may also have been in tears. Really hope your coworker recovers soon.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Gots my eyebrows drawn on and dropped Titan off at the vet. I'm at work now.



Which look did you go with this morning? The unibrow I mentioned? Pics? 




On a more serious note: I hope poor little Titan gets better! Poor lil kitty! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, I was informed via Facebook this morning (wife swears she told me last night after I come in from working at 10:00)  that we have a name picked out.. Matthew Gage







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cant say Iv ever seen a drunk cat.  A Boston Terrier drinking Crown is hilarious tho... CEpt for the 3 day hangover she had.. That wasnt so nice...



 poor BT! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Random:  brand new socks feel awesome on the footses



 that reminds me I need new socks! Stinkin washer keeps eating mine!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey Crickett 


Yall I done found hdm03- a perfect mate!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

Mud, hope your co-worker recovers soon.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey wanna feel better??


no, I'm learning to enjoy being sick & not feeling good, but thanks anyway............ 


kracker said:


> Morning y'all...


Hiya Kracker!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Random:  brand new socks feel awesome on the footses


 'bout like fresh clean sheets & just shaved legs!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no, I'm learning to enjoy being sick & not feeling good, but thanks anyway............
> 
> Hiya Kracker!
> 
> 'bout like fresh clean sheets & just shaved legs!



i love the feel of clean sheets on my freshly shaved legs too 

 Glad Im not the only one.

BTW Keebs, Id make mud right in the back of the truck again today


----------



## kracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, red dirt hippie nerd!


That's me!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

hay


----------



## jcountry (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm sick of these things too.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 31, 2014)

Posting Rules  
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

kracker said:


> That's me!!


KANG KRACKER! 


rydert said:


> hay



Hey,hay,ay fwiend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

jcountry said:


> I'm sick of these things too.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We are tight, tight as a ducks bottom and thats waterproof.






Nice analogy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

jcountry said:


> I'm sick of these things too.....



Prayers sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Prayers sent



Keebs will be along shortly to spray him.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey yall


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey yall



Why you be so happy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

jcountry said:


> I'm sick of these things too.....



Lots of sick folks these days. You got what Keebs and Bloods got





Hope ya feel better soon.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Why you be so happy?



You ain't happy?  It's friday Le Roi!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey yall



Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> You ain't happy?  It's friday Le Roi!



Ill work harder this weekend than I have all week.  Got a huge pine tree to cut down.  A building to work on and some carpet to take up 

Which reminds me, are you all over opposed to some pine firewood for keebsmudfest?


----------



## kracker (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> KANG KRACKER!
> 
> 
> Hey,hay,ay fwiend.


Didn't even notice it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill work harder this weekend than I have all week.  Got a huge pine tree to cut down.  A building to work on and some carpet to take up
> 
> Which reminds me, are you all over opposed to some pine firewood for keebsmudfest?



Pinewood for outside fire is fine.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pinewood for outside fire is fine.



  that means I aint gotta haul this tree off


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey










havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill work harder this weekend than I have all week.  Got a huge pine tree to cut down.  A building to work on and some carpet to take up



Well I hope you enjoyed your week then boom boom.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

what?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

kracker said:


> Didn't even notice it!


I never do either till after the fact. Makes it funner. 


stringmusic said:


> what?



werd.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2014)

Contrary to belief, pine makes good firewood and burns hot. Just don`t cook over it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

kracker da Kang bout as rare as him puttin up an Elton John video.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Contrary to belief, pine makes good firewood and burns hot. Just don`t cook over it.



I knew it burned hot, just some folks dont like the smell when the sap is burning..

Wheres that avatar Bakerdemus?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> kracker da Kang bout as rare as him puttin up an Elton John video.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I knew it burned hot, just some folks dont like the smell when the sap is burning..
> 
> Wheres that avatar Bakerdemus?



I love the smell of pinewood burnin. We just don't used it in da fireplace.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that means I aint gotta haul this tree off


 how ya gonna get it to keebsmudfest then?


Nicodemus said:


> Contrary to belief, pine makes good firewood and burns hot. Just don`t cook over it.


NIIICCCCCC, you're nekkid!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no, I'm learning to enjoy being sick & not feeling good, but thanks anyway............
> 
> Hiya Kracker!
> 
> 'bout like fresh clean sheets & just shaved legs!


Ok, suit yourself.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i love the feel of clean sheets on my freshly shaved legs too
> 
> Glad Im not the only one.
> 
> BTW Keebs, Id make mud right in the back of the truck again today


She sick , we aint riding together till she gets better



Jeff C. said:


> Nice analogy!






Nitram4891 said:


> Hey yall


Hey Strang


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill work harder this weekend than I have all week.  Got a huge pine tree to cut down.  A building to work on and some carpet to take up
> 
> Which reminds me, are you all over opposed to some pine firewood for keebsmudfest?


Yep , is it dead so it'll burn.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pinewood for outside fire is fine.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> how ya gonna get it to keebsmudfest then?
> 
> NIIICCCCCC, you're nekkid!!!!!!!!



uh, um, well, yeah, see, what was gonna happen was.... Nevermind, your right 

LOL


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

No mud, its not dead yet. Once I cut it this weekend it will be.  Got a buddy with a log spitter that hooks to a tractor.  GOnna try to split it in the next couple of weekends to help it dry quiker..


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

there are hair weaves in the road from the last fight...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No mud, its not dead yet. Once I cut it this weekend it will be.  Got a buddy with a log spitter that hooks to a tractor.  GOnna try to split it in the next couple of weekends to help it dry quiker..



Fire will dry it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> there are hair weaves in the road from the last fight...............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok, suit yourself.
> She sick , we aint riding together till she gets better


well gee, I love you too...............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> there are hair weaves in the road from the last fight...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

Gotta run....BBL.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I TOLD you it was gonna make me sick, but nnnoooooo, you wouldn't listen!!!!! NOW, you get in da back & I'm gonna drive! bye ya'll!





Keebs said:


> well gee, I love you too...............


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

later Jeff C. O


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> there are hair weaves in the road from the last fight...............



I don't get it?

Nitryer and Jeff-O-+ thank it's funny though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> Nitryer and Jeff-O-+ thank it's funny though.



Honestly, I dont either...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


 He said I can't ride with him after work until I'm not sick any more AND it seemed like he was gonna tell me a cure for it, but didn't........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> later Jeff C. O



Momentarily postponed....I'm back dert+O


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> Nitryer and Jeff-O-+ thank it's funny though.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Honestly, I dont either...



see, what happened was....there was a fight between 2.........neva mind


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

who left the gate open & let the hoodrats out?!?!?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Momentarily postponed....I'm back dert+O



Rydert-0+, Jeff-C-O-+ is back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No mud, its not dead yet. Once I cut it this weekend it will be.  Got a buddy with a log spitter that hooks to a tractor.  GOnna try to split it in the next couple of weekends to help it dry quiker..



Please send him my way. We bout used up all the split wood. Got a bunch that needs splittin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

+StringO left?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

mattechO+ is here though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey lilstrangO+ too.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey lilstrangO+ too.




Hola Jeff fa fa.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> who left the gate open & let the hoodrats out?!?!?



Sorry, hmd03- was l;ooking for a mate.  recon he forgot to close the game...


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

sneaky


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> +StringO left?




+stringoright


















toot


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

just that easy.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> just that easy.......



I was waitin on ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> +stringoright
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was gonna say, "Hey stringO+" , but I'll just wave from over here now.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

jcountry said:


> I'm sick of these things too.....



Bless yer heart! Maybe you will get over it one day! 

Glad to see you quit lurkin & finally posted.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, hmd03- was l;ooking for a mate.  recon he forgot to close the game...





rydert said:


> sneaky





Crickett said:


> Bless yer heart! Maybe you will get over it one day!
> 
> Glad to see you quit lurkin & finally posted.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



I meant close teh gate, not the game.. lawd


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Bless yer heart! Maybe you will get over it one day!
> 
> Glad to see you quit lurkin & finally posted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

Dem little wimmens can be fierce!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

dertO+......I gotta go now. BBL!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I meant close teh gate, not the game.. lawd


I unnerstood!


Jeff C. said:


> Dem little wimmens can be fierce!


she's a little spitfire for sure!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

sho would be good to have some bbq chips.... my turkey sammiches are lonely


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Dem little wimmens can be fierce!





Keebs said:


> she's a little spitfire for sure!


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

hay KD.......how's dem chickens?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2014)

Howdy Chuck!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay KD.......how's dem chickens?



The cows et every last one of dem.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> sho would be good to have some bbq chips.... my turkey sammiches are lonely
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


I got some at the house................. 


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


 Hiya Charlie!


Crickett said:


>


 actin all shy & stuff, you shamed him out all by yourself!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

crickett title=Firecracker


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey KD! 





Keebs said:


> actin all shy & stuff, you shamed him out all by yourself!



Nah.....I didn't do no such thing!


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crickett title=Firecracker



them little womenz is mean......ask me how I know.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2014)

Got called to go work at the other lab right after I got here. 

Man, I feel like I've been taken out and beat senseless. I stuck about 30 people in less than three hours. That poor girl down the road was SWAMPED. 


Going to pick up Titan. Him has a virus and got two shots. Doc sending him home with lots of meds but said he should be fine.   


Probably gonna go back to the busy lab after lunch. 

Bye


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2014)

chili with cheese


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crickett title=Firecracker



 that one I will agree with but for some reason I keep expecting it to be _shorty_!


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chili with cheese



sounds good..........




















toot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> them little womenz is mean......ask me how I know.....



them bigfoots/amazon womens can be mean too,2 two,to


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

Leftover chicken.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> them little womenz is mean......ask me how I know.....



How do you know?  



turtlebug said:


> Got called to go work at the other lab right after I got here.
> 
> Man, I feel like I've been taken out and beat senseless. I stuck about 30 people in less than three hours. That poor girl down the road was SWAMPED.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Got called to go work at the other lab right after I got here.
> 
> Man, I feel like I've been taken out and beat senseless. I stuck about 30 people in less than three hours. That poor girl down the road was SWAMPED.
> 
> ...


Good news for Titan!
 busy=fast day at work.........


gobbleinwoods said:


> chili with cheese


Chinese again........... I'm stuffed....... for now..........


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Leftover chicken.



you can't race em....if you are eatin em



















toot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Leftover chicken.




Same here. Wiff some mushrooms and stuffing.

gotta put a few drops of TX. Pete on dat cheekun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> sounds good..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rydert said:


> you can't race em....if you are eatin em
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trydert gots da gas taday.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same here. Wiff some mushrooms and stuffing.
> 
> gotta put a few drops of TX. Pete on dat cheekun.



I had leftover home made chicken noodle soup!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

shicken here too.  wiff wild rice..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

lawd have mercy, we all et chicken.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> trydert gots da gas taday.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lawd have mercy, we all et chicken.


 see?  we all get in sync after a while!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



theyy dont help me wayyyy over there...... i dunno why but if i eat turkey sammiches i always want bbq chips....... 


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



giggle
















toot
excuse me...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> giggle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang. What'd you eat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> see?  we all get in sync after a while!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

Speakin of chickens.....we got 16 eggs in one incubator that should start hatching a week from tomorrow!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. What'd you eat



Pickled eggs and pigs feet as best i can tell


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> giggle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's very polite of you lil fella.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Mud will be along shortly to tell us what great food he had


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Mrs H crickett be making a mess in hurr


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> That's very polite of you lil fella.



thank you..........PM sent


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

well...well


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> theyy dont help me wayyyy over there...... i dunno why but if i eat turkey sammiches i always want bbq chips.......
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


sowwwyyyy......... any sandwich needs chips, in my book......


rydert said:


> giggle
> toot
> excuse me...........


bad dert!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. What'd you eat





Crickett said:


> Speakin of chickens.....we got 16 eggs in one incubator that should start hatching a week from tomorrow!




oh, I have a "heedache" big time, I can't go in that thread NO MO!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

At Verizon store on tablet


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

before anybody accuses me of anything.......I was not tryin......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> h, I have a "heedache" big time, I can't go in that thread NO MO!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Re-dirte you should make the deer pic your avatar


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Re-dirte you should make the deer pic your avatar



naw........I wouldn't eva hear the end of that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> naw........I wouldn't eva hear the end of that



hdm03- and strang might try to take your shirt..  I gots a strong feeling H22 might be a fan of it also.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


>







You still didnt answer my question young man


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sowwwyyyy......... any sandwich needs chips, in my book......
> 
> bad dert!
> 
> ...



and so hee'd branch out to others.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You still didnt answer my question young man





What question might that be?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> before anybody accuses me of anything.......I was not tryin......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> What question might that be?



I done bout fergot now....
Man im gonna have a horrible memory by the time im 40
 OHH where yours avatar sir?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H crickett be making a mess in hurr



Sorry 



Keebs said:


> sowwwyyyy......... any sandwich needs chips, in my book......
> 
> bad dert!
> 
> ...



It needs some music BRB


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I done bout fergot now....
> Man im gonna have a horrible memory by the time im 40
> OHH where yours avatar sir?





I took it down. Still trying to decide on another one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

Fishpimp lol...I,m always lookin for a fishpimp. Pull up a stump!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

Bbl


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I took it down. Still trying to decide on another one.



Miguel has a real nice picture of you holding a black umbrella


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

You dont say.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Miguel has a real nice picture of you holding a black umbrella





I prefer this one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I prefer this one.





Maybe this one?  (same snake)


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I prefer this one.



He looks like he is mad Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe this one?  (same snake)





How about this one? This one wasn`t far from where you live. I let it go unharmed.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> He looks like he is mad Nic.



Nah he ain't mad! He juss wants you to pet him on the head!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I prefer this one.



It would be a nice pic if it werent for that Agri Supply cap.  Working there 5 or so years will make yu never wish to enter those door again


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> He looks like he is mad Nic.





She was. So was this one. I let it go too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

You ever been bit Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You ever been bit Nic?





Never. I`ve had some close calls in the close to 45 years I fooled with em, and had 5 unintentional hits on my snakeboots, twice by diamondbacks, once by a canebrake, once by a cottonmouth, and once by a copperhead. I quit a few years ago when I realized that I was the only one out of all the folks I snake hunted with over the years that had not been bit. The law of averages was too close to catching up to me. 

Plus, with this arthritis, I don`t trust my grip any more, and a big diamondback is almighty strong, and hard to hold.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2014)

I got a picture for you nic if I can find it.  Somebody had photoshopped your face on a guinea...can't remember who that was.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



  sorry nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>





Yep, I love guineas.


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

oh my..............


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> sowwwyyyy......... any sandwich needs chips, in my book......



yes yes they do, but dumdum me always forgets em......


_Posted from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

What i miss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What i miss?



I bet it wasnt lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet it wasnt lunch



Nope, roast, mashed taters, tomato's and okra, collard greens, piece of fried chicken, broc. and cheese, and a cup of chili.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:
			
		

> oh my..............



your avitar picture makes me sad...

i miss my foxiegirl!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope, roast, mashed taters, tomato's and okra, collard greens, piece of fried chicken, broc. and cheese, and a cup of chili.



good Lord...........................





















toot, toot..........


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Nope , roast, mashed taters, tomato's and okra, collard greens, piece of fried chicken, broc. and cheese, and a cup of chili.



you musta ate at golden corral or sumfin.....


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope, roast, mashed taters, tomato's and okra, collard greens, piece of fried chicken, broc. and cheese, and a cup of chili.



ole times?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> you musta ate at golden corral or sumfin.....
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_



I did, Golden.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

I need to go replace the batt. in a feeder , put out a camera and shoot some tree rats.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Trydirt, looks like your doggie done had a beer or few.


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> your avitar picture makes me sad...
> 
> i miss my foxiegirl!!
> 
> ...



I was sorry to hear that she died.............blue heeler pups are hard to find around here...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I need to go replace the batt. in a feeder , put out a camera and shoot some tree rats.



You need to stay at work and comfort the lady in the office.  Surely she hasnt recovered from that fax already?


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Trydirt, looks like your doggie done had a beer or few.



she does the driving......I do da drinking


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> I was sorry to hear that she died.............blue heeler pups are hard to find around here...........



Neighbor got two of em, y'all want em??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You need to stay at work and comfort the lady in the office.  Surely she hasnt recovered from that fax already?



No , she's on her own.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> she does the driving......I do da drinking


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

I would like to thank all my loyal subjects..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud?



I was waitin on ya.


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was waitin on ya.



thanks.......you an alright fella


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

I think Nitram aka strang.....has lost his touch


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2014)

I`m outa here. Gotta go have some fun. Ya`ll have a goodun.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2014)

Trydert*O*


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> I think Nitram aka strang.....has lost his touch



I don't try anymore Trydert.  I retired.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m outa here. Gotta go have some fun. Ya`ll have a goodun.



Thanks, you too Nic!


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I don't try anymore Trydert.  I retired.



i'm gonna retire too,to,two,II,2,tutu.................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud?


Trydert be da Kang of Kings taday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Nicodemus said:


> I`m outa here. Gotta go have some fun. Ya`ll have a goodun.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> I did, Golden.



love golden corral... wish they had one in fitz, or asahi.....


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Neighbor got two of em, y'all want em??



puppy's....?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m outa here. Gotta go have some fun. Ya`ll have a goodun.


 Raise a toast to the Redhead for me & tell her I said "Congrats"!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm back.....kinda like dis little tablet!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> I was sorry to hear that she died.............blue heeler pups are hard to find around here...........



a friend of ours had foxies litter, and we werent gonna get one but we both loved foxies oddball look so we got her and her sister, sister was the runt and got parvo, and died after 3 weeks. 
theyres always a bunch of mixed heelers round here hardly any pure ones.


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Neighbor got two of em, y'all want em??



i wish, scott would kill me, were down to our 4 pits now. 


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm back.....kinda like dis little tablet!



Didja get a new smarter phone


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Trydert be da Kang of Kings taday:



guess thats better than being the King of Kennesaw ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m outa here. Gotta go have some fun. Ya`ll have a goodun.


Bye Nic


lilD1188 said:


> love golden corral... wish they had one in fitz, or asahi.....
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


Asahi is some SHO nuff good stuff 


rydert said:


> puppy's....?


I love puppies 


lilD1188 said:


> i wish, scott would kill me, were down to our 4 pits now.
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App  for Android_


Pits are mean, terrible killers!  Ask anyone who has never owned one.  We love our big 80lbs lap-pit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

I pulled a mudd and messed up a quote but I fixeded it


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> guess thats better than being the King of Kennesaw ...


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

This clique stuff has got to stop around here.

It makes me sad.




























toot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> guess thats better than being the King of Kennesaw ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> This clique stuff has got to stop around here.
> 
> It makes me sad.
> 
> ...


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Is the flower a present or to cover the smell?


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> guess thats better than being the King of Kennesaw ...



true dat...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Is the flower a present or to cover the smell?



Don't tell Strang but Both.





you and mez, we thinks alike.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

hashtag I smelt up the place.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 31, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hashtag I smelt up the place.



bless yo heart ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> puppy's....?


No bout a year or a year and a half old. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye Nic
> 
> Asahi is some SHO nuff good stuff
> 
> ...


Had Asahi Wed. it good ta deaf.


Keebs said:


>



You ready to feel better??


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Asahi is some SHO nuff good stuff
> 
> 
> Pits are mean, terrible killers! Ask anyone who has never owned one. We love our big 80lbs lap-pit



Yes it is!! havent had any in about a yr though....

...ooo dont get me started lol
we had one that would climb trees and the only thing that was in danger from him was tonka trucks

now we do have one (names aengus) that wasnt socialized so hes not very nice to other people, or random dogs but hes fine when we let his 1/2 brothers run around but he knows whose boss (not me lol)

and the 1/2 brothers are twins (havoc & chaos) 

and then we have scotts old rednose female (cope) 
next pup we get will be for dababy and we havent decided what breed - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - get, possibly a pit, or a miniture bull terrier if we can ever find one


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

I want an Alaskan Klee Kai, but dadgum they expensive.


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

I just learned a spanish word......JK....














JK


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ya'll have a great SUPER BOWL weekend!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No bout a year or a year and a half old.
> 
> Had Asahi Wed. it good ta deaf.
> 
> ...


Im SOO jealous right now.  I be loving some asahi!!


lilD1188 said:


> Yes it is!! havent had any in about a yr though....
> 
> ...ooo dont get me started lol
> we had one that would climb trees and the only thing that was in danger from him was tonka trucks
> ...



Alot of people have asked us "what are you gonna do with your dog once the baby is born?"  
The same thing we do now.  Keep her clean, in the house and love on her.  She is a VERY loving dog.  She has been around SEVERAl babies.  All she does is lay her head close to them and look at them with her sad eyes.  If they play with her she will try to lick them.

EVerything is save except cats and tree rats.. They are doomed around her.


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a great SUPER BOWL weekend!



later............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a great SUPER BOWL weekend!



Thanks you too!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a great SUPER BOWL weekend!



You too, Mandy!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You ready to feel better??


Yes, please!!!!!!


lilD1188 said:


> next pup we get will be for dababy and we havent decided what breed - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - get, possibly a pit, or a miniture bull terrier if we can ever find one
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


Uuuuuhhhh, dear, what breed????????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a great SUPER BOWL weekend!


 you too, Sista!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Yes, please!!!!!!
> 
> Uuuuuhhhh, dear, what breed????????
> 
> you too, Sista!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a great SUPER BOWL weekend!


Bye



Keebs said:


> Yes, please!!!!!!
> 
> Uuuuuhhhh, dear, what breed????????
> 
> you too, Sista!



Pm incoming


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2014)

Kennesaw sucks


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2014)

PM received; reply pending


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Kennesaw sucks



That wasnt nice HDM03-, your being very hateful today


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


think about who it's coming from............... hold on, I'll SHOW you!


mudracing101 said:


> Bye
> Pm incoming


Take two of you............ can't handle just one, much less more of you!


hdm03 said:


> Kennesaw sucks


you not like the King of Kennesaw?


hdm03 said:


> PM received; reply pending


he sent it to you too??? You ready to feel better???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Big mouth.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Big mouth.


whaaa????????    Ikillme!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> think about who it's coming from............... hold on, I'll SHOW you!
> 
> Take two of you............ can't handle just one, much less more of you!
> 
> ...



Dear gawd, Im gonna have night terrors after readin that.
That mud kid aint right...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> think about who it's coming from............... hold on, I'll SHOW you!
> 
> Take two of you............ can't handle just one, much less more of you!
> 
> ...



 



I have a feeling the King will be dethroned soon!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dear gawd, Im gonna have night terrors after readin that.
> That mud kid aint right...


that's ok, I luvs him just the way he is!


Crickett said:


> I have a feeling the King will be dethroned soon!


 Look at you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I have a feeling the King will be dethroned soon!









Wouldnt bet on it


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wouldnt bet on it


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

hashtag hdm03 hates kennesaw.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2014)

Kennesaw is da best!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2014)

hashtag hdm03 thought about it and changed his mind


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

hdm03- is off his meds..


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

hashtag hdm03 loves kennesaw.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

hashtag hashtag


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hashtag hashtag



whats the difference 'tween hashtag and a pound sign?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats the difference 'tween hashtag and a pound sign?



Pound sign?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

JeffC+ got a smart phone and a pill.  Hes uptown to da bigtime these days


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2014)

hashtag pound sign


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Pound sign?



yeah a pound sign=^


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah a pound sign=^



What's a pound sign?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

#-hashtag=# +pound sign


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2014)

you people have been busy.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> What's a pound sign?



What a hashtag?  That what they put in pigs ears?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What a hashtag?  That what they put in pigs ears?



hashtag is what you say before you say something else.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> you people have been busy.....



Its Monday brother.  We are always busy on moanday


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> #-hashtag=# +pound sign



That's a tic tac toe board silly.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

hashtag tic tac toe board #


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> you people have been busy.....



I been keepin'em all scrait tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> I been keepin'em all scrait tho



 But really tho


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> you people have been busy.....





stringmusic said:


> hashtag is what you say before you say something else.





stringmusic said:


> hashtag tic tac toe board #



# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

hashtag your it?


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by mudracing101
> 
> ...



i posted he/ll together instead of seperating it, i forgot the forum does that wiff bad words....


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Alot of people have asked us "what are you gonna do with your dog once the baby is born?"
> The same thing we do now. Keep her clean, in the house and love on her. She is a VERY loving dog. She has been around SEVERAl babies. All she does is lay her head close to them and look at them with her sad eyes. If they play with her she will try to lick them.
> ...



i didnt know much about pits till me and scott started dating and i fell in love with cope and then i had to have one


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Update lilD got potty mouf


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> i didnt know much about pits till me and scott started dating and i fell in love with cope and then i had to have one
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_



We got really lucky.  Ours was a stray that came up one night.  She was fixed, ear clipped, well fed.  We tried for a month to find the owners but noone claimed her.  Wifey had a cop in Albany offer her $500 for the dog not long ago.
All I have to say is she better be glad that wasnt me.  "Roxie ran away BUT I found $500 on that ground at the store"


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Thanks for the update.



Anytime dear


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Where did mango budda go?


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> We got really lucky. Ours was a stray that came up one night. She was fixed, ear clipped, well fed. We tried for a month to find the owners but noone claimed her. Wifey had a cop in Albany offer her $500 for the dog not long ago.
> All I have to say is she better be glad that wasnt me. "Roxie ran away BUT I found $500 on that ground at the store"



nope not me, there aint no amount of $$ or anything id take for our dogs! 


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Update lilD got potty mouf



do not.....


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> nope not me, there aint no amount of $$ or anything id take for our dogs!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_



 Id sell you my wife for $5.  Everything has a price


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mama, dababy likes v8 fusion fruit juice strawberry nanner flavor......


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Is a hashtag similiar to hashbrowns?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Brb gonna go stawk lil mango budda on facelife


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hashtag your it?


I HATE that!


lilD1188 said:


> i posted he/ll together instead of seperating it, i forgot the forum does that wiff bad words....
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


if you type like you're supposed to, it wouldn't do it....... as in, he'll get the one he wants............ see?? no potty mouth!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Update lilD got potty mouf


tell me 'bout it!  She used to love the taste of soap!


lilD1188 said:


> do not.....
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


do to!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id sell you my wife for $5.  Everything has a price


bad Leroy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Is a hashtag similiar to hashbrowns?



 Snack time brotha?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> bad Leroy!



Its a wise business deal.. They would pay me THOUSANDS to take her back within a weeks time.  "She never quits talking. PLEASE take her back!!"


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Mama, dababy likes v8 fusion fruit juice strawberry nanner flavor......
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


that's my boy, likes different stuff mixed together!


mudracing101 said:


> Is a hashtag similiar to hashbrowns?


uuhhh, yeah, yes they are!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its a wise business deal.. They would pay me THOUSANDS to take her back within a weeks time.  "She never quits talking. PLEASE take her back!!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Typed in "lil mango budda" on FB.  no results found.  Further digging required. BRB


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2014)

#Sup folks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



You laugh.  Wait till she gets to know you.  "LaRoy, your wife has alot fo air for a smoker"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its a wise business deal.. They would pay me THOUSANDS to take her back within a weeks time.  "She never quits talking. PLEASE take her back!!"


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

hashtag post 501


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Typed in "lil mango budda" on FB.  no results found.  Further digging required. BRB



Who you talking about


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Who you talking about



lil mango budda


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Who you talking about





stringmusic said:


> lil mango budda



Yeah what martin said.. DUH


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok, bout that time , let me go lock up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

You got 15 more minutes.  Where you going Doc holiday?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

Later, later, Mud!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

slip said:


> #Sup folks.


not you too!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> You laugh.  Wait till she gets to know you.  "LaRoy, your wife has alot fo air for a smoker"


I'll hold my thoughts until I get to meet her!


mudracing101 said:


> Ok, bout that time , let me go lock up.


 I already locked the back up, gotta shut down the front office now, brb!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not you too!
> 
> I'll hold my thoughts until I get to meet her!
> 
> I already locked the back up, gotta shut down the front office now, brb!



 shes got your number now.  Ill tell her you want her to call you tonight.    for your hearing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not you too!
> 
> I'll hold my thoughts until I get to meet her!
> 
> I already locked the back up, gotta shut down the front office now, brb!



C ya, Keebs!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Update still no results found.  Also New search for stringmusic.  several results but non with a duck nacklace.  The search continues


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Update still no results found.  Also New search for stringmusic.  several results but non with a duck nacklace.  The search continues



I don't have a myface account, I only hashtag on GON.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Later Y'all, Keebs you want to go ride looking for squirrels?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Later Y'all, Keebs you want to go ride looking for squirrels?



  Didnt get invited... again..  Saddens my heart deeply


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, jcountry, rhbama3, Crickett+, Keebs+

Look who i found stawkin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Now its just me and the little firecracker


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We got really lucky.  Ours was a stray that came up one night.  She was fixed, ear clipped, well fed.  We tried for a month to find the owners but noone claimed her.  Wifey had a cop in Albany offer her $500 for the dog not long ago.
> All I have to say is she better be glad that wasnt me.  "Roxie ran away BUT I found $500 on that ground at the store"



Last night my hubby said he'd trade both of our dogs if somebody wanted them!  He don't get attached to animals!  anyways MY dogs ain't goin anywhere!No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Last night my hubby said he'd trade both of our dogs if somebody wanted them!  He don't get attached to animals!  anyways MY dogs ain't goin anywhere!No No:



Sounds like a classic case of "If mama aint happy, aint nobody happy" to me


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shes got your number now.  Ill tell her you want her to call you tonight.    for your hearing


I saved it, I'll know who calling........... 


Jeff C. said:


> C ya, Keebs!


Later Chief!


mudracing101 said:


> Later Y'all, Keebs you want to go ride looking for squirrels?


Sure.......... but I'm driving, you're in the back, don't want you getting this mess!


Crickett said:


> Last night my hubby said he'd trade both of our dogs if somebody wanted them!  He don't get attached to animals!  anyways MY dogs ain't goin anywhere!No No:


he's a sad person............. how can you have anchimals and not get attached?!?!

Later Folks!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I saved it, I'll know who calling...........
> 
> Later Chief!
> 
> ...



I think he was kidding.......well...about Max anyways....he'd trade Roxy my Boston terrier in a heart beat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Bye keebsy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I think he was kidding.......well...about Max anyways....he'd trade Roxy my Boston terrier in a heart beat.



I busted out our stawker and you didnt notice


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I busted out our stawker and you didnt notice



Oops! Sorry! I saw that! Wonder if he's still sick?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Oops! Sorry! I saw that! Wonder if he's still sick?



I dont think there is a cure.  Keebs has some spray that will keep him at a distance tho.  MAybe we need to stock up.  Odd enough, I only see him here when your here..  Fire cracker got her a stawker sho nuff


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont think there is a cure.  Keebs has some spray that will keep him at a distance tho.  MAybe we need to stock up.  Odd enough, I only see him here when your here..  Fire cracker got her a stawker sho nuff



 hush your mouf Le Roy! 

No No: 

I'm not worth stawkin'!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> hush your mouf Le Roy!
> 
> No No:
> 
> I'm not worth stawkin'!



Your worth stalking. But Your 6' 10' 12' tall hubby prevent people frm doing it


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your worth stalking. But Your 6' 10' 12' tall hubby prevent people frm doing it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm lookin @ both of y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Yall have a good safe weekend fellow drivelers.  Jeff C, you especially, try to behave yourself young man


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm lookin @ both of y'all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2014)

smoker died two days ago when I put pork in.  New smoker on deck now.  seasoning it getting ready for bacon to be made next weekend if the bellies come in tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> smoker died two days ago when I put pork in.  New smoker on deck now.  seasoning it getting ready for bacon to be made next weekend if the bellies come in tomorrow.



Yeah baby!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> if you type like you're supposed to, it wouldn't do it....... as in, he'll get the one he wants............ see?? no potty
> 
> tell me 'bout it! She used to love the taste of soap!
> ...




i normally do type correctly when on a computer but on this dumdum phone its not so easy

i did not like the taste of soap, and i dont remember tasting it that often

do not....





_Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> that's my boy, likes different stuff mixed together!



tried the reg v8 but he didnt like it cause i had to water it down.... maybe he'll like it when hes older


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> that's my boy, likes different stuff mixed together!



tried the reg v8 but he didnt like it cause i had to water it down.... maybe he'll like it when hes older


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

& why that posted twice i dunno....


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> tried the reg v8 but he didnt like it cause i had to water it down.... maybe he'll like it when hes older
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_





lilD1188 said:


> tried the reg v8 but he didnt like it cause i had to water it down.... maybe he'll like it when hes older
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_



You can say that again. 
If you add vodka and hot sauce to the V8, it taste a whole lot better.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> You can say that again.
> If you add vodka and hot sauce to the V8, it taste a whole lot better.



i dont think dababy is ready for vodka and hot sauce juss yet.....


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> i dont think dababy is ready for vodka and hot sauce juss yet.....
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_



He'll like it when he's older.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah baby!!



Lawd, I can hear you sayin that. 
Catfish filets, hushpuppies,slaw and such here. 
That cafe down there juss throws cravins big time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd, I can hear you sayin that.
> Catfish filets, hushpuppies,slaw and such here.
> That cafe down there juss throws cravins big time.



Buffalo wild wings nacho's and fried mushrooms. Is gud!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> He'll like it when he's older.



im sure he will....


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## kracker (Jan 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You can say that again.
> If you add vodka and hot sauce to the V8, it taste a whole lot better.


Truer words have never been spoken.....of course I think tater juice is a condiment.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2014)

I miss QUACK. I caint cuss on here but........  I miss giving him "down da street".


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I miss QUACK. I caint cuss on here but........  I miss giving him "down da street".


I miss him and Hugh both. 
I don't have the Messican website saved in my favorites and can't remember the name.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:
			
		

> I miss QUACK. I caint cuss on here but........ I miss giving him "down da street".



where did he go???.......


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

anyone else like the show walker, texas ranger? 

....just bought the 3rd & 4th season at walmart, gotta get 1&2 offline, think 8/9 seasons in all think the rest are online too...... im addicted grew up watchin it....


_Posted from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> anyone else like the show walker, texas ranger?
> 
> ....just bought the 3rd & 4th season at walmart, gotta get 1&2 offline, think 8/9 seasons in all think the rest are online too...... im addicted grew up watchin it....
> 
> ...



never was a fan.  during that time i didnt watch much tv.  the older i get the more tv i watch..  big bang and walking dead are the favorite round the house


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I saved it, I'll know who calling...........
> 
> Later Chief!
> 
> ...



 you ignored her call .  your my hero


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> anyone else like the show walker, texas ranger?
> 
> ....just bought the 3rd & 4th season at walmart, gotta get 1&2 offline, think 8/9 seasons in all think the rest are online too...... im addicted grew up watchin it....
> 
> ...


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> never was a fan. during that time i didnt watch much tv. the older i get the more tv i watch.. big bang and walking dead are the favorite round the house



once big bang theory comes down in price imma start getting it, and we have TWD first 3 on dvd, we only get 4 channels so to watch the new shows we hafta buy em on dvd, which walker was only 9.96 apiece !


_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



wallymart 9.96 apiece lol! 


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2014)

Well it is Saturday and early but the coffee is brewed and ready to be served


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is Saturday and early but the coffee is brewed and ready to be served



Thank you brother! I sure could use a cup right about now!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin and Blood.

I am in a slow mood this morning and a hot cup of coffee does sound like a good thing right about now.

Hope all of you will have a good weekend and a safe one as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2014)

Good mornin...LFTT.


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2014)

All the trucks delayed getting to walmart before the snow event made it in at once tonight. Where we would normally get one truck we got 4. It was kinda sad, I've never seen my boss so close to just breaking down in tears. I seriously thought she was crying a few times.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2014)

Mornin


Figgin to go meet a fellow woodyite from da Cafe forum. 
I love meeting new folk.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> wallymart 9.96 apiece lol!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_



 I think we get it on Netflix! I'll have to check! 



slip said:


> All the trucks delayed getting to walmart before the snow event made it in at once tonight. Where we would normally get one truck we got 4. It was kinda sad, I've never seen my boss so close to just breaking down in tears. I seriously thought she was crying a few times.



Apparently so did Kroger's trucks!  They was out of everything yesterday! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Figgin to go meet a fellow woodyite from da Cafe forum.
> I love meeting new folk.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 1, 2014)

slip said:


> All the trucks delayed getting to walmart before the snow event made it in at once tonight. Where we would normally get one truck we got 4. It was kinda sad, I've never seen my boss so close to just breaking down in tears. I seriously thought she was crying a few times.



Give the boss  hug.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Figgin to go meet a fellow woodyite from da Cafe forum.
> I love meeting new folk.



If there is food I'll be there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2014)

I reckon i'll mosey over to Chickasawhatchee WMA range and check all my .22's again. Planning to get in a squirrel/rabbit hunt either this afternoon or tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Figgin to go meet a fellow woodyite from da Cafe forum.
> I love meeting new folk.



At first I thought I read, "I'm figgin to meet some fellow woodyites at the cafe, I love eating new food." 

I was figgin to jump in da truck!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2014)

I was about to walk out the door but we have a heavy drizzle going on right now.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2014)

Had to go to Quitman and visit ERD this morning.

I hit a cardinal on the way over and a rabbit committed bunnycide on the way home. 


I've never killed so many animals with a vehicle as I have since I bought this danged car. 


Maybe I should just drive it through the lease this deer season.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Had to go to Quitman and visit ERD this morning.
> 
> I hit a cardinal on the way over and a rabbit committed bunnycide on the way home.
> 
> ...



Cool! I love variety at suppertime! I assume you are frying the rabbit, but how will you cook the cardinal?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2014)

Migmack said:


> If there is food I'll be there.





Jeff C. said:


> At first I thought I read, "I'm figgin to meet some fellow woodyites at the cafe, I love eating new food."
> 
> I was figgin to jump in da truck!



Oh there was food alright. They had 4 large green eggs going and an XXL green egg. That thing was huge. 1st time it had ever been in public. Got to meet Moonpie1. He is a HOOT and boy can he cook on that egg. SapeloJoeBro came out too. 
Pictures posted on da cafe.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Cool! I love variety at suppertime! I assume you are frying the rabbit, but how will you cook the cardinal?



The cardinal is lying in the parking lot of the Brooks County Detention Center if you'd like to retrieve it for the grill.

The bunny however.... you're gonna need a broom and a dust pan, probably even an ice scraper if you wanna cook him. 



Town awaits....


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 1, 2014)

You don't cook cardinals......


That's for cerviche.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> You don't cook cardinals......
> 
> 
> That's for cerviche.....



I know this will come as a shock, but lime and lemon juice DOES NOT make everything better. No No:
Bacon does.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2014)

I just shot me a big doe!  Going to taste mighty fine.  

Not very many hunters in the woods today for some reason.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I just shot me a big doe!  Going to taste mighty fine.
> 
> Not very many hunters in the woods today for some reason.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I really appreciate the congratulations PM.  Very thoughtful.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I just shot me a big doe!  Going to taste mighty fine.
> 
> Not very many hunters in the woods today for some reason.



I sure could use another in the freezer.  Pop another and I will arrange to pick it up later.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I sure could use another in the freezer.  Pop another and I will arrange to pick it up later.



I'll be hunting this evening and tomorrow; next one belongs to you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'll be hunting this evening and tomorrow; next one belongs to you



So much for the PM I sent.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So much for the PM I sent.



I lie a lot on the open forum.........the next deer does belong to you


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2014)

crap; thought I was sending a PM


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2014)

PM not received.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok; maybe I don't know what a PM is..........researching and maybe resending.......crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Ok; maybe I don't know what a PM is..........researching and maybe resending.......crap



just a little confused about what a PM is I see.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay it is foggy outside and I need a cup of coffee to clear things up


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 2, 2014)

Good Morning fellow drivelers.

Gobblin, it is so foggy over here that I had to use my bowie knife just to cut through this fog so that I could make my way out to the front yard and find my morning newspaper!!!     

Ya'll make sure to cut on your "low beam headlights" if you have to be out traveling this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2014)

Mornin......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2014)

Merning


----------



## Crickett (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Doc_5729 (Feb 2, 2014)

twerk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



me too. 


Happy Super Bowl Sunday peeps!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Feb 2, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 2, 2014)

Didn't make it to Gainesville this morning but, streaming live at freechapel.org. Crickett is probably there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2014)

I think i'm going to head over to stewart County and see if there are any squirrels that need killing. See y'all later!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 2, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Didn't make it to Gainesville this morning but, streaming live at freechapel.org. Crickett is probably there.



 Nope.....too many chores to do & me & the hubby are both not feelin well.


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Nope.....too many chores to do & me & the hubby are both not feelin well.



Hope y'all get to feeling better.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 2, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Hope y'all get to feeling better.



Thanks Mac!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you folks; it's much appreciated.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thank you folks; it's much appreciated.



Don't mention it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2014)

Wind has got the squirrels laying low. Seen 2 and kilt one so far. It is hot out here!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2014)

wife just walked in from a church retreat and has the crud.  dire rear and upset stomach (and not from me).   

Wash and sterilize everything she touches.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2014)

I think i found a good spot. Sitting under a hickory tree with 7 squirrel nests surrounding it. Gonna sit here for an hour and then call it a day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mud?



Bama found the sweet spot!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bama found the sweet spot!



Saw 4 squirbels and killed one. The others never got in range. It was a good day though. My lease has been thoroughly destroyed by the timber cutters but there were a lot of turkey, deer, and hog tracks. Just gotta learn the new animal trails.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2014)

Monday Moanday

This might help.   Sure is windy this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 3, 2014)

Happy Monday Morning to all of you.

Gobblin, I see that you rode in on the "really early shift train" this morning.  Luckily, I got a few extra winks today.  Now I need a couple of cups of your hot coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Monday morning folks.  Feeling rougher than a recapped corn cob today


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Monday morning folks.  Feeling rougher than a recapped corn cob today



Gonna be a long day.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you ignored her call .  your my hero


No No: no I didn't, it came thru at 9:30 that night as a missed call!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna be a long day.


Yes sir, it is.


Keebs said:


> No No: no I didn't, it came thru at 9:30 that night as a missed call!



You ognored her is funnier.  Ill go with that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

Morning Its Monday and feels great outside. Had a low county boil sat. night and nacho's and wings for the super bowl.  Bring on the week


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

Saw Pnut at Walmart Sat. morning, said hey  as i was putting up my buggy, Nut Nut looked at me like i was crazy. Pnut was stuckup nut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Its Monday and feels great outside. Had a low county boil sat. night and nacho's and wings for the super bowl.  Bring on the week



 Payback time! 

Math quiz everyone!! Submit you answers below:

Mud + LCB + nachos and wings =?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Payback time!
> 
> Math quiz everyone!! Submit you answers below:
> 
> Mud + LCB + nachos and wings =?



spike in respirator sales


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No: no I didn't, it came thru at 9:30 that night as a missed call!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin.....young Ladies!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> spike in respirator sales



 

And tp!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Payback time!
> 
> Math quiz everyone!! Submit you answers below:
> 
> Mud + LCB + nachos and wings =?



Happy, happy, happy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Happy, happy, happy



Sure you don't mean....Jolly, jolly, jolly?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

part of my BUSY weekend.  Hard to tell but that tree is purdy dang big.  My summit wouldnt connect around the tree.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

We had a skunk come thru the back yard last night!  Holy cow! That thing stunk soooooooo bad! Set off my gag reflex! I think I may have spooked it when I opened the back door to take the dogs out. I think it was trying to get to my chickens. Do skunks eat chickens?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes sir, it is.
> 
> 
> You ognored her is funnier.  Ill go with that.


no I dinn'it!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning Its Monday and feels great outside. Had a low county boil sat. night and nacho's and wings for the super bowl.  Bring on the week


LCB......... I don't like you............. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mornin!


mudracing101 said:


> Saw Pnut at Walmart Sat. morning, said hey  as i was putting up my buggy, Nut Nut looked at me like i was crazy. Pnut was stuckup nut.


 sure it wasn't Billy?


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....young Ladies!


Hellllooooo Chief!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> part of my BUSY weekend.  Hard to tell but that tree is purdy dang big.  My summit wouldnt connect around the tree.


 that thing looks MUCH bigger than the one I got on my phone!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no I dinn'it!!!!!!
> 
> LCB......... I don't like you.............
> 
> ...



Its the same tree.  that thing was the debil.  The loader ran hot taking it back to my buddys shop.  we had to pull it back.  Got the backhoe, dug up the stump that was there.  The backhoe was tipping forward trying to pick up the rootball and stump..  Now my back yard looks like a mud bog.  And i cant place my building where i want it cause its so muddy there now


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> We had a skunk come thru the back yard last night!  Holy cow! That thing stunk soooooooo bad! Set off my gag reflex! I think I may have spooked it when I opened the back door to take the dogs out. I think it was trying to get to my chickens. Do skunks eat chickens?



Mostly go for the eggs and chicks! Probly just stank up a grown chicken.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mostly go for the eggs and chicks! Probly just stank up a grown chicken.



Thanks Jeff! We had already closed up the coop for the night. I don't think it could've gotten in there to the chickens anyways. Never knew we had a skunk lurking in the woods! I'll have to be careful taking the dogs out at night now! I DO NOT wanna get sprayed! No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its the same tree.  that thing was the debil.  The loader ran hot taking it back to my buddys shop.  we had to pull it back.  Got the backhoe, dug up the stump that was there.  The backhoe was tipping forward trying to pick up the rootball and stump..  Now my back yard looks like a mud bog.  And i cant place my building where i want it cause its so muddy there now



I used to have a small grading/landscaping bidness. It never failed when bidding on a small drainage correction or tree removal/whatever job, that people's reaction to the bid was always, "That Much?" 

I would always reply, "Yes, I have to clean up the mess I'm going to make also."

I did market my services as low impact though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> part of my BUSY weekend.  Hard to tell but that tree is purdy dang big.  My summit wouldnt connect around the tree.



Hfh was workin this weekend
Hey, you aint said nothing bout haven a loader.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Jeff! We had already closed up the coop for the night. I don't think it could've gotten in there to the chickens anyways. Never knew we had a skunk lurking in the woods! I'll have to be careful taking the dogs out at night now! I DO NOT wanna get sprayed! No No:



No way!  You can smell a polecat goin down the interstate with the windows closed @ 80mph.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I used to have a small grading/landscaping bidness. It never failed when bidding on a small drainage correction or tree removal/whatever job, that people's reaction to the bid was always, "That Much?"
> 
> I would always reply, "Yes, I have to clean up the mess I'm going to make also."
> 
> I did market my services as low impact though.



peoples face+sticker shock=?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Jeff! We had already closed up the coop for the night. I don't think it could've gotten in there to the chickens anyways. Never knew we had a skunk lurking in the woods! I'll have to be careful taking the dogs out at night now! I DO NOT wanna get sprayed! No No:


those things stink bad enough without spraying!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its the same tree.  that thing was the debil.  The loader ran hot taking it back to my buddys shop.  we had to pull it back.  Got the backhoe, dug up the stump that was there.  The backhoe was tipping forward trying to pick up the rootball and stump..  Now my back yard looks like a mud bog.  And i cant place my building where i want it cause its so muddy there now


throw ya some sakrete over it & get to it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> part of my BUSY weekend.  Hard to tell but that tree is purdy dang big.  My summit wouldnt connect around the tree.


So, you cut it down because your climber wouldn't fit it? Seems a little extreme but its your tree. 


Jeff C. said:


> Mostly go for the eggs and chicks! Probly just stank up a grown chicken.


Skunks LOVE chicken eggs and they'll dig right into a coop if they can.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfh was workin this weekend
> Hey, you aint said nothing bout haven a loader.



Brother that was barely a dent.  Saturday we dug 400' of trench with the SLOWEST ditch witch ever.  layed 1 1/4 pipe.  spickets etc etc. connected to a house.  Yesterday was taking down the tree, going to home  depot to buy wood, working out, and prefabbing walls for my building.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2014)

Mernin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin


 how ya feelin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> throw ya some sakrete over it & get to it!





rhbama3 said:


> So, you cut it down because your climber wouldn't fit it? Seems a little extreme but its your tree.



Yeah, I get a little carried away when things dont go according to plan.

I was going to use my climber to go up and limb it.  That was a FAIL.  tree was leaning toward the house to we pushed against it with the loader so it would go the correct way


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> So, you cut it down because your climber wouldn't fit it? Seems a little extreme but its your tree.
> 
> Skunks LOVE chicken eggs and they'll dig right into a coop if they can.



I do too, but I only dig into a coop as a last resort.....and, I don't smell near as baaaaad. 



blood on the ground said:


> Mernin



Mernin blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

I've got some work to do today at home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2014)

What a lousy way to start the day....
Took Bubbette to the airport at 5am for a meeting in Denver and now just got word that her brother in Panama City needs heart bypass surgery. Scheduled for Thursday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> What a lousy way to start the day....
> Took Bubbette to the airport at 5am for a meeting in Denver and now just got word that her brother in Panama City needs heart bypass surgery. Scheduled for Thursday.



Bad timing..... sent.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> What a lousy way to start the day....
> Took Bubbette to the airport at 5am for a meeting in Denver and now just got word that her brother in Panama City needs heart bypass surgery. Scheduled for Thursday.


 's for ya'll!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bad timing..... sent.



x3


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No way!  You can smell a polecat goin down the interstate with the windows closed @ 80mph.



I was gonna call it a polecat but figured nobody would know what I was talking about!



Keebs said:


> those things stink bad enough without spraying!



That's what my hubby said! He don't think it sprayed! He said it would smell worse that what it already did. 



rhbama3 said:


> So, you cut it down because your climber wouldn't fit it? Seems a little extreme but its your tree.
> 
> Skunks LOVE chicken eggs and they'll dig right into a coop if they can.



I was afraid it was gonna dig & get into the bottom of the coop but I doubt he could've gotten into the top. we close it up pretty good s unless it knows how to unlatch the door it ain't gettin in! 



rhbama3 said:


> What a lousy way to start the day....
> Took Bubbette to the airport at 5am for a meeting in Denver and now just got word that her brother in Panama City needs heart bypass surgery. Scheduled for Thursday.


----------



## kracker (Feb 3, 2014)

Morning y'all.

Praying for your family Bama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I was gonna call it a polecat but figured nobody would know what I was talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 That's why I said, " I only dig into a coop as a last resort".


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Mornin, Mr Grandpa kracker


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> What a lousy way to start the day....
> Took Bubbette to the airport at 5am for a meeting in Denver and now just got word that her brother in Panama City needs heart bypass surgery. Scheduled for Thursday.



Not a good way to start off a week Bama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Almost lunch!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> how ya feelin?



I was going to say better until I just took that last phone call! Wifes ride just took a dive on us! 2nd time in 6 months (broken bolt on the crankshaft?????!!!!!!) anyway, it ain't cheep!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I was going to say better until I just took that last phone call! Wifes ride just took a dive on us! 2nd time in 6 months (broken bolt on the crankshaft?????!!!!!!) anyway, it ain't cheep!



 That sux!


But, look on the bright side.....it's cheaper than a NEW ride, blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

I couldn't wait.....had to grab some leftover pizza.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

Bam!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I was going to say better until I just took that last phone call! Wifes ride just took a dive on us! 2nd time in 6 months (broken bolt on the crankshaft?????!!!!!!) anyway, it ain't cheep!



That sucks Blood, aint never heard of that one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll be durn'd!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2014)

I just saw a hawk grab some lunch from my neighbor's backyard. He had him a nice size squirrel. 





Jeff C. said:


> I'll be durn'd!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I couldn't wait.....had to grab some leftover pizza.


so jealous.  


mudracing101 said:


> That sucks Blood, aint never heard of that one.



Neither have I.  Thats crazy... or fishy...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That sucks Blood, aint never heard of that one.



Its a piece of KIA


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2014)

Morning Youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I was going to say better until I just took that last phone call! Wifes ride just took a dive on us! 2nd time in 6 months (broken bolt on the crankshaft?????!!!!!!) anyway, it ain't cheep!


ouch!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry, I dodged you sat Mud!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2014)

kracker said:


> Morning y'all.
> 
> Praying for your family Bama.





KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ouch!



Can you start a thread in the spiritual forum explaining the situation and ask for donations........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Its a piece of KIA


Oh, Sorry.


peanutman04 said:


> Sorry, I dodged you sat Mud!


Apology pm accepted You looked confused as all get out when i said Hey pnut! You should of recognized my buggy, 12 coors lights, 12 Miller high lifes, and 18 mich ultras


Keebs said:


>



You feeling better??????????????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Can you start a thread in the spiritual forum explaining the situation and ask for donations........


sure, you fix me one and I'll fix you one........


mudracing101 said:


> Oh, Sorry.
> 
> Apology pm accepted You looked confused as all get out when i said Hey pnut! You should of recognized my buggy, 12 coors lights, 12 Miller high lifes, and 18 mich ultras
> 
> ...


How could he NOT know you!?!?!?
some, Sat. was awful..........some better today, sorta.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins.



Mornin Pops!



peanutman04 said:


> Sorry, I dodged you sat Mud!





mudracing101 said:


> Oh, Sorry.
> 
> Apology pm accepted You looked confused as all get out when i said Hey pnut! You should of recognized my buggy, 12 coors lights, 12 Miller high lifes, and 18 mich ultras
> 
> ...



 I bet Pnut was wearin his pajama bottoms and slippy's, huh Mud!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Apology pm accepted You looked confused as all get out when i said Hey pnut! You should of recognized my buggy, 12 coors lights, 12 Miller high lifes, and 18 mich ultras





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Pops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

bet those was some fluffy slippers too.

My question, why are 2 grown men WILLINGLY going to walmart


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

wait, mud, did you actually call him pnut or his real name..


That mud kid will call you by youR GON nick name in a heart beat


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sure, you fix me one and I'll fix you one........
> 
> How could he NOT know you!?!?!?
> some, Sat. was awful..........some better today, sorta.......


 Thats what i was thinking when he kept walking and not talking Who knows



havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet those was some fluffy slippers too.
> 
> My question, why are 2 grown men WILLINGLY going to walmart


Uhmmm , cheap beer, dont you read good??


havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, mud, did you actually call him pnut or his real name..
> 
> 
> That mud kid will call you by youR GON nick name in a heart beat



I said Pnut, just think if he didnt recognize me and i said  nonuts, that would of been funny right there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what i was thinking when he kept walking and not talking Who knows
> 
> 
> Uhmmm , cheap beer, dont you read good??
> ...



Probly thought you was going to ask for his autograph.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what i was thinking when he kept walking and not talking Who knows
> 
> 
> Uhmmm , cheap beer, dont you read good??
> ...


I done told ya im 1/2 literate  


Jeff C. said:


> Probly thought you was going to ask for his autograph.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Just saw this in the comments section of a link elfiii posted in PF about "Wikipedia is too masculine."

Must be a driveler! 

Observer  X30X • 14 minutes ago âˆ’
And the prince laughed. Not because he wanted to/two, but because he had two/to.
1  •Reply•Share ›


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

its quiet in here today


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its quiet in here today



Yep, i'm sweepy.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2014)

yep; a nap would be mighty fine right now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, i'm sweepy.



im gonna go out of a limb here and say you had a big lunch?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh, wifey got a new way to get online this weekend so she might be getting on in the afternoons..

Also where redurt been hiding at today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, wifey got a new way to get online this weekend so she might be getting on in the afternoons..
> 
> Also where redurt been hiding at today?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>





Then again, maybe as long as you dont talk to her on the phone there is nothing to worry about.
Or you could just ignore her call like keebs did


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Then again, maybe as long as you dont talk to her on the phone there is nothing to worry about.
> Or you could just ignore her call like keebs did



I just hope lil miss sunshine decides to join us from time to time


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Then again, maybe as long as you dont talk to her on the phone there is nothing to worry about.
> Or you could just ignore her call like keebs did


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



  you werent supposed to see that

You know I love aggervate (sp?) you keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im gonna go out of a limb here and say you had a big lunch?


Na, had Sonic chili dog and fries.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, wifey got a new way to get online this weekend so she might be getting on in the afternoons..
> 
> Also where redurt been hiding at today?






Jeff C. said:


>



What Jeffro said.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Na, had Sonic chili dog and fries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No No:  she is mad at you and jeff..
She was very upset that noone offered to buy her for $5 the other day


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  she is mad at you and jeff..
> She was very upset that noone offered to buy her for $5 the other day



 5 dollars, i'm lost , what you talking bout Leroy??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2014)

Just put new brakes on the GMC .... They sure make that a easy task now days.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you werent supposed to see that
> 
> You know I love aggervate (sp?) you keebs


you know I read back, how would I not see it?


blood on the ground said:


> Just put new brakes on the GMC .... They sure make that a easy task now days.


 do you do the rotor drum too???????


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:



dababy is fixin to go outside with dapuppies if he dont stop fussin, my head cant take nomore.....


_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id sell you my wife for $5.  Everything has a price





mudracing101 said:


> 5 dollars, i'm lost , what you talking bout Leroy??


read the above sir... you should read back like keebs


Keebs said:


> you know I read back, how would I not see it?
> 
> do you do the rotor drum too???????



 typed it very fast hoping you would read over it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Just put new brakes on the GMC .... They sure make that a easy task now days.


yes sir, they sure do


Keebs said:


> you know I read back, how would I not see it?
> 
> do you do the rotor drum too???????



 drum brakes be the debil


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you know I read back, how would I not see it?
> 
> do you do the rotor drum too???????


Prob. got 4 wheel discs.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> read the above sir... you should read back like keebs
> 
> 
> typed it very fast hoping you would read over it.


I must of missed that one, Sell her for $5... sounds like a deal... can i get a  rent to own??



havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes sir, they sure do
> 
> 
> drum brakes be the debil



Yep the devil.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

I got to go weld up me wood holder thingamajiggy. Later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Prob. got 4 wheel discs.
> I must of missed that one, Sell her for $5... sounds like a deal... can i get a  rent to own??
> 
> 
> ...



Ill just give you a loan.. Dont be concerned about the interest rate tho.  Ill put it in the very fine print


----------



## Turkeypaw (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't think I've joined a Billy thread yet. 


Drank #5


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> read the above sir... you should read back like keebs
> 
> 
> typed it very fast hoping you would read over it.



I would NEVER insult her with an offer as low as $5.00


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I would NEVER insult her with an offer as low as $5.00



Ol Jeff is smooth


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Turkeypaw said:


> Don't think I've joined a Billy thread yet.
> 
> 
> Drank #5



Go jump in feet 1st...it ain't too deep!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Go jump in feet 1st...it ain't too deep!



  i dont know.  It gets pretty deep in places over there..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ol Jeff is smooth




$10.00, maybe? 






















::ke 
 x's 2


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2014)

Strang?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i dont know.  It gets pretty deep in places over there..


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

What just happened?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> $10.00, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smooth talker adn you like to splurge?  Maybe i do need to keep my eye on you too


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## stringmusic (Feb 3, 2014)

hashtag I don't like work

hashtag is turkey season here yet

hashtag sitting in front of a computer fo 8 hours sux


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hashtag I don't like work
> 
> hashtag is turkey season here yet
> 
> hashtag sitting in front of a computer fo 8 hours sux



Keebs gonna kick your hashtaggin hiney


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Smooth talker adn you like to splurge?  Maybe i do need to keep my eye on you too



She gonna try to get on this aft?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> She gonna try to get on this aft?



Aint no telling with her.  SHe may get on and talk for 2 hours or not get on at all.  She claims she is going to finish painting the bathroom but that may change..


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 3, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs gonna kick your hashtaggin hiney



Keebs don't like hashtaggin'?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2014)

hashtag strang ain't happy


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hashtag strang ain't happy



hashtag strang is happy 

hashtag strang don't like workin' though.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2014)

hashtag hdm03 don't like working either


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Keebs don't like hashtaggin'?



Youll have to ask her


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2014)

hashtag what does Keebs have against hashtags?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hashtag what does Keebs have against hashtags?



hashtag she thinks they're tic-tac-toe boards? #


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

noone has told me what a hashtag is


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

aint them pound signs?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Youll have to ask her



Since you're eatin' popcorn at the end of your sentence I'm gonna take that to mean that Keebs actually really likes hashtags and that she hashtags all the time and likes it when others hashtag to,too,two,tu-tu,2.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2014)

hashtag


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> noone has told me what a hashtag is



hashtag they are pound signs.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint them pound signs?



no, pound signs are hashtags


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hashtag



hashtag what yo hand smell like?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Mud, keebs said to go on without her.. Im picking her up today.   Free ice for me


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, keebs said to go on without her.. Im picking her up today.   Free ice for me



hashtag Keebs works at an ice factory?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I would NEVER insult her with an offer as low as $5.00


OOooooo smooth



Jeff C. said:


>


Bam!!!


hdm03 said:


> Mud?


Poor fella, hashtag.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, keebs said to go on without her.. Im picking her up today.   Free ice for me



Hmmmm, ok, i'm out y'all


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2014)

hashtag i am outta here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, stringmusic+, hdm03+  hdm03- be fibbin


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello party people


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Hello party people


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 3, 2014)

Yay party pal makes me grin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Hello party people



Well well well.....Hello there lil miss sunshine!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Call me....1-900-399-pmin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

lil miss sunshine......your turn to say somethin.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry pretty sure this phone is smarter than me


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Sorry pretty sure this phone is smarter than me



Ahhh....phone posting huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, I am a smartphone Guru, so let me know if I can help you with anything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

I only charge 2.99 pmin to chat on here, lil miss sunshine.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 3, 2014)

Can you make dumb? So are you. One of those super smart people?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Would you like me to just put it on h_f_h's account?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Can you make dumb? So are you. One of those super smart people?



Oh yeah....if I get on one I can make it VERY dumb.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 3, 2014)

You are gonna have to either give a line of credit or pay me there buddy I'm strugglin


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 3, 2014)

So tell me Jeff fa fa...... Why do they call you cheif?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> You are gonna have to either give a line of credit or pay me there buddy I'm strugglin



I'll give you a freebie this time, maybe even a discounted rate with low interest in the future.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 3, 2014)

Well aren't you just the sweetest.....thanks


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> So tell me Jeff fa fa...... Why do they call you cheif?



he he


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> So tell me Jeff fa fa...... Why do they call you cheif?



Because of my tribal wisdom and abilities to maintain squaw/injun harmony within the spiritual and physical world.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> he he


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Well aren't you just the sweetest.....thanks



You are a fast learner, lil miss sunshine.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 3, 2014)

Is that legit or are messing with my head right now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Is that legit or are messing with my head right now?



Chief not speak with forked tongue, lil miss sunshine.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Well aren't you just the sweetest.....thanks



PM received.........I am flattered and the answer is yes....of course I would.  No wonder you're getting tired of havin_fun_goatin


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha gonna assume that means it's legit


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2014)

Chief Jeff C. hole is on a kang roll


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Haha gonna assume that means it's legit



Too legit ta quit, lil miss sunshine!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 3, 2014)

That's taking it back


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> That's taking it back



Chief cannot take back what one possesses within, lil miss sunshine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Chief enjoy exchanging words with lil miss sunshine for first time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Brave Boom Boom to counsel with Chief in near future.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

lil miss sunshine lingers with infrequent words.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> PM received.........I am flattered and the answer is yes....of course I would.  No wonder you're getting tired of havin_fun_goatin


had a good reply but I can't remember what is was.............. Dang ADD


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice talkin to you lil miss sunshine, join us more often. It was a pleasure!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

whats goingon in here                                                         jeff been hitting the peace pipe                            





hdm03 said:


> PM received.........I am flattered and the answer is yes....of course I would.  No wonder you're getting tired of havin_fun_goatin


                 i dont get it

lilms get in there and cook something


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi h_f_h ha ha!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi h_f_h ha ha!



  mmmhhhmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats goingon in here                                                         jeff been hitting the peace pipe                                             i dont get it
> 
> lilms get in there and cook something



Waitin on you....young Warrior!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

She gonna be fun!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

you have to excuse the wife.. she has good replies but forgets them before getting it typed... blonde and prego brain


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on you....young Warrior!



brother u have no idea..... this is the same woman we convinced that grits came from ground antlers


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you have to excuse the wife.. she has good replies but forgets them before getting it typed... blonde and prego brain



Chief no comment when tongue come back to bite!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

Yet......


----------



## kracker (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> brother u have no idea..... this is the same woman we convinced that grits came from ground antlers


I thought everyone knew they grow on trees.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yet......



 ah ol wise one


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chief no comment when tongue come back to bite!



Are you scared bro?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

kracker said:


> I thought everyone knew they grow on trees.



yeah she knows that now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2014)

Wonder if the coffee will bring back the sunshine?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wonder if the coffee will bring back the sunshine?




Heck, I will drink a couple of cups and see if little miss sunshine shows up.....eeerr,  I mean hopefully the sunshine will come back!!!  

I over-slept this morning so I really do need some "get-up-and-go juice for sure.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Hello party people


Dang, i missed sunshine, Hello there.



Jeff C. said:


> Chief enjoy exchanging words with lil miss sunshine for first time.





Jeff C. said:


> Brave Boom Boom to counsel with Chief in near future.





Jeff C. said:


> lil miss sunshine lingers with infrequent words.



 Chief been on a roll.



Good morning Gon Drivelers!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wonder if the coffee will bring back the sunshine?



Not unless it has ice and choc or caramel.. I married a yuppy girl 


MORNING FOLKS


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Morning Leroy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

how ya are mudkang?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chief been on a roll.Good morning Gon Drivelers!!


 yeah he was!  I wonder if he'll fess up to how he REALLY got his nickname???


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not unless it has ice and choc or caramel.. I married a yuppy girl
> 
> 
> MORNING FOLKS


Thanks for the ride yesterday, I hope that ice will keep ya'll a few days!
Howdy Folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah he was!  I wonder if he'll fess up to how he REALLY got his nickname???
> 
> Thanks for the ride yesterday, I hope that ice will keep ya'll a few days!
> Howdy Folks!



THe pleasure was all mine maam.  #freeice


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

Mornin....lil miss sunshine called me bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah he was!  I wonder if he'll fess up to how he REALLY got his nickname???
> 
> Thanks for the ride yesterday, I hope that ice will keep ya'll a few days!
> Howdy Folks!



Chief prefer to show lil miss sunshine how he got to be Chief, like when he met you for very 1st time.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> THe pleasure was all mine maam.  #freeice


 


Jeff C. said:


> Chief prefer to show lil miss sunshine how he got to be Chief, like when he met you for very 1st time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

well, she did say, "I like that Jeff fa fa kid".. I got my eye on you sir


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, she did say, "I like that Jeff fa fa _*kid*_".. I got my eye on you sir


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, she did say, "I like that Jeff fa fa kid".. I got my eye on you sir



One must have both eyes on Chief to obtain full perspective.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



She gonna be in for a surprise!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> She gonna be in for a surprise!


 unless she does some "sleuthing" she sure will be!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> One must have both eyes on Chief to obtain full perspective.


 Good Goobly Goobers, you still rollin today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, she did say, "I like that Jeff fa fa kid".. I got my eye on you sir


Kid, bwahahahahahahaha


Keebs said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> One must have both eyes on Chief to obtain full perspective.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Good Goobly Goobers, you still rollin today!



I bet ole Jeffro was a smooth talker when he was in his prime.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> One must have both eyes on Chief to obtain full perspective.


lms will never obtain full perspective.  She blind as bat


mudracing101 said:


> I bet ole Jeffro was a smooth talker when he was in his prime.



MANY MANY MANY years ago


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lms will never obtain full perspective.  She blind as bat
> 
> 
> MANY MANY MANY years ago



Speakin of, where did you get that funny lookin hat on your head??


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Bam!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Just so y'all don't forget.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2014)

Morning


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2014)

dang......that just happened


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of, where did you get that funny lookin hat on your head??



Yard sale, I was hoping to find a sweet kang hat but I was informed they had already sold it.. made me very sad


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebsy, you feel any better today maam?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> unless she does some "sleuthing" she sure will be!





Keebs said:


> Good Goobly Goobers, you still rollin today!




Sleuthing not necessary, Chief still rolls with experience, knowledge, and wisdom far beyond the natural world.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just so y'all don't forget.



Kang will need to enlighten lil miss sunshine in near future.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I bet ole Jeffro was a smooth talker when he was in his prime.


whatchutalkinboutWillis?  he ain't got past it yet!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebsy, you feel any better today maam?


I think so......... bought some airborne last night & started on that & changed over to taking some Delsym instead of the tussin......... hoping this'll change things up & start clearing me up..... 


Jeff C. said:


> Sleuthing not necessary, Chief still rolls with experience, knowledge, and wisdom far beyond the natural world.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

KeebsMudfest will be here before we know it! 

I have to travel to Memphis by car Sunday though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> KeebsMudfest will be here before we know it!
> 
> I have to travel to Memphis by car Sunday though.



Your gonna be there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lms will never obtain full perspective.  She blind as bat
> 
> 
> MANY MANY MANY years ago



Chief shall lead her down proper path!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your gonna be there?



Absolutely!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely!!!



 looking forward to it brother.  I understand you bring everything. Including 2 kitchen sinks


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely!!!



Naturally


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looking forward to it brother.  I understand you bring everything. Including 2 kitchen sinks



I bring me


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sleuthing not necessary, Chief still rolls with experience, knowledge, and wisdom far beyond the natural world.


You high Jeffro?


Jeff C. said:


> Kang will need to enlighten lil miss sunshine in near future.






Jeff C. said:


> KeebsMudfest will be here before we know it!
> 
> I have to travel to Memphis by car Sunday though.


You gonna have to cut out early Sunday



Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely!!!



 Going to be a 
CELEBRATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Naturally



Fireballingly


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Naturally



Morning Hankus!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You high Jeffro?
> 
> 
> You gonna have to cut out early Sunday
> ...



its a shindig to behold fo sho


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Hankus!



Yep 

Jesus an Momma on the radio


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

Shoot, I mite even brang a tent dis year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looking forward to it brother.  I understand you bring everything. Including 2 kitchen sinks



Same here, Boom Boom! I try to bring everything that I think someone else may forget. Then, I forget something and borrow from them that did not, so I have a lot of unnecessary items that we might need. 



Hankus said:


> Naturally



Was up, brother Hankus?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here, Boom Boom! I try to bring everything that I think someone else may forget. Then, I forget something and borrow from them that did not, so I have a lot of unnecessary items that we might need.
> 
> 
> 
> Was up, brother Hankus?



airplanes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## kracker (Feb 4, 2014)

Morning y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Shoot, I mite even brang a tent dis year.



You can stay in the tent with H22 and hdm03-


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Shoot, I mite even brang a tent dis year.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Good morning Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You high Jeffro?
> 
> 
> You gonna have to cut out early Sunday
> ...



Natural high! 

At least by noon probably, get home at 2 ish, leave here at 4 ish, get to Memphis by 9-10 pmish hopefully. 

I had to travel that Sunday last year, remember I was in that van. Only had to go to Charlotte-4 hr drive.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

kracker said:


> Morning y'all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Natural high!
> 
> At least by noon probably, get home at 2 ish, leave here at 4 ish, get to Memphis by 9-10 pmish hopefully.
> 
> I had to travel that Sunday last year, remember I was in that van. Only had to go to Charlotte-4 hr drive.



Thats right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin shweetypie! 



kracker said:


> Morning y'all.



Howdy doo, kracker!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

Well I went from 10-12, mebbe 13mpg to a consistent 15 an a lil change. This GMC is growin on me fer a daily.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> KeebsMudfest will be here before we know it!
> 
> I have to travel to Memphis by car Sunday though.


you do a lot of that, near 'bout every gathering you have to leave for work!


Jeff C. said:


> Chief shall lead her down proper path!


ohlawdwhathavewecreated?


Hankus said:


> Naturally





mudracing101 said:


> Going to be a
> CELEBRATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LilD said we need to rename it........... her birfday is the 11th, so it always falls right around her birfday.......... 


Hankus said:


> Shoot, I mite even brang a tent dis year.


 fo real?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


There you are!!!!!!!


kracker said:


> Morning y'all.


Hiya kracker............ sure hope you're able to travel south next month!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

Gotta start puttin a menu together!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Well I went from 10-12, mebbe 13mpg to a consistent 15 an a lil change. This GMC is growin on me fer a daily.



 I knew it.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Mrs. Hawtnet.



Well, I do got an excab truck again, so.........mebbe not


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2014)

Did somebody mention KeebsMudFest


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta start puttin a menu together!


Any requests?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did somebody mention KeebsMudFest


YES!!!!!!!!! what ya'll plannin on fixin this year?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I knew it.



Soon as I get it up to snuff the Ford is goin under the knife


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you do a lot of that, near 'bout every gathering you have to leave for work!
> 
> ohlawdwhathavewecreated?
> 
> ...



Vote for a rename, mmmmm.. no. Its already named after her mommy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> YES!!!!!!!!! what ya'll plannin on fixin this year?



You know that's H22's job. I do know he'll have sausage and biskits in da mornin for everyone. Always does.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Soon as I get it up to snuff the Ford is goin under the knife



I think it needs a few mo hosses after the front end is addressed


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Vote for a rename, mmmmm.. no. Its already named after her mommy.



yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta start puttin a menu together!


 I'll bring Beer.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did somebody mention KeebsMudFest





Keebs said:


> YES!!!!!!!!! what ya'll plannin on fixin this year?


I will have a bushel of oysters like every year Then i have to see what the old lady wants to cook for lunch.


Hankus said:


> Soon as I get it up to snuff the Ford is goin under the knife



Ahhh projects.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

hankus said:


> soon as i get it up to snuff the ford is goin under the knife



poor hankus had a ford


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll most likely have some pie fer dessert


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

yall sure you want me to bring food?  LMS will be cooking


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I'll most likely have some pie fer dessert



Prob. shoot some skeet Sat. but if that creek is running like it was last time might need to bring a rod.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor hankus had a ford



Hey lil feller it's still got the chain in it.......I'll play, busted up or not


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall sure you want me to bring food?  LMS will be cooking



Maybe ya'll should be in charge of paper plates


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Prob. shoot some skeet Sat. but if that creek is running like it was last time might need to bring a rod.



I'll load the fins an feathers kit


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe ya'll should be in charge of paper plates



yep


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Vote for a rename, mmmmm.. no. Its already named after her mommy.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You know that's H22's job. I do know he'll have sausage and biskits in da mornin for everyone. Always does.





Hankus said:


> yep





mudracing101 said:


> I'll bring Beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll get J to bring the fixins for the oysters & my horserashish mixture too.............. don't know what else, but I'll come up with something.......... 


Hankus said:


> I'll most likely have some pie fer dessert





havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall sure you want me to bring food?  LMS will be cooking


we ain't skerred!


mudracing101 said:


> Prob. shoot some skeet Sat. but if that creek is running like it was last time might need to bring a rod.






mudracing101 said:


> Maybe ya'll should be in charge of paper plates


And pallets!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'll get J to bring the fixins for the oysters & my horserashish mixture too.............. don't know what else, but I'll come up with something..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



She fixed it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She fixed it.



Might not be many pallets there, BUT there will be ALOT of wood.   maybe the 1500 and handle a bed load...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Might not be man pallets there, BUT there will be ALOT of wood.   maybe the 1500 and handle a bed load...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Gotta go finish welding up a project , later.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She fixed it.


 someone walked in my office & I didn't realize I hadn't asnwered everyone!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Might not be many pallets there, BUT there will be ALOT of wood.   maybe the 1500 and handle a bed load...


 and we'll have the musckle there to handle unloading/fetching/making............. 


mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go finish welding up a project , later.


 later dude!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Sure hope its doesnt rain this weekend.  To much stuff to get done.  Gotta finish the building.  Scrape the pop-corn off the ceiling in nursery.  Refinish the ceiling.  pull up the carpet, paint put down floors etc etc etc.  cant do any of it till the building is finished and we are able to get that room cleaned out...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you do a lot of that, near 'bout every gathering you have to leave for work!
> 
> ohlawdwhathavewecreated?
> 
> ...



Chief has always been Chief, you just acknowledged it!   



havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall sure you want me to bring food?  LMS will be cooking



 No worries.....there's a couple hungry strays that hang out there and I'm probly gonna have to bring Maggie and Boudreaux, since MizT is more than likely gonna be there too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chief has always been Chief, you just acknowledged it!
> 
> 
> 
> No worries.....there's a couple hungry strays that hang out there and I'm probly gonna have to bring Maggie and Boudreaux, since MizT is more than likely gonna be there too.



Is she now?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sure hope its doesnt rain this weekend.  To much stuff to get done.  Gotta finish the building.  Scrape the pop-corn off the ceiling in nursery.  Refinish the ceiling.  pull up the carpet, paint put down floors etc etc etc.  cant do any of it till the building is finished and we are able to get that room cleaned out...


you made me tired reading that!


Jeff C. said:


> Chief has always been Chief, you just acknowledged it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAGGIE?!?!??!  Oh and of course MizT!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you made me tired reading that!
> 
> MAGGIE?!?!??!  Oh and of course MizT!



Your the one that made me think about it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Is she now?



As of now yes, I've been promoting it heavily! 



Keebs said:


> you made me tired reading that!
> 
> MAGGIE?!?!??!  Oh and of course MizT!



I told her she could cut loose here! Although, she's gun shy about those migraines and alkyhol/wine now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

early lunch= fish plus wild rice... im so tired of fish...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> early lunch= fish plus wild rice... im so tired of fish...



I never get tired of fish! Beans, now that's a different story.

My choices for today are Chili or split green pea soup!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I never get tired of fish! Beans, now that's a different story.
> 
> My choices for today are Chili or split green pea soup!



Chilli+hot sauce+ cheese= HEAVEN for da mouf


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm on my 3rd cup of coffee attempting to suppress my appetite! LOL


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

water.. drank more water..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

The Cordele pool room has what they call a scramble dog.. It is what i mentioned above cept it has a hotdog and bun under the cilli and oyster crackers.. Man, its been many a moons since i ate one but the craving is very strong


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> water.. drank more water..



Coffee goes better with smoke.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Coffee goes better with smoke.



well, i recon coffee is full of antioxidants


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, i recon coffee is full of antioxidants



Gotta keep them free radicals in check.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

now time for a nap....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> now time for a nap....



Reckon I'll heat up some chili....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

wonder what everyone else is having for lunch....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your the one that made me think about it


 you come help me and I'll come over-see your project!


Jeff C. said:


> As of now yes, I've been promoting it heavily!
> I told her she could cut loose here! Although, she's gun shy about those migraines and alkyhol/wine now.


 tell her we'll keep an eye out on her!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> The Cordele pool room has what they call a scramble dog.. It is what i mentioned above cept it has a hotdog and bun under the cilli and oyster crackers.. Man, its been many a moons since i ate one but the craving is very strong


We have Johnny's drive in that has one too, cut up hot dog and they put slaw on the ends........ To.Die.For!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder what everyone else is having for lunch....


glad you asked:
baked cheekun & yellar rice with black beans and flat beans with a couple hot shot peppers cooked in them...........  more water please!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2014)

Wazup!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

I just got kicked off....smh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wazup!



You da man!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chief has always been Chief, you just acknowledged it!
> 
> 
> 
> No worries.....there's a couple hungry strays that hang out there and I'm probly gonna have to bring Maggie and Boudreaux, since MizT is more than likely gonna be there too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wazup!



airoplanes.



You feelin any betta


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you come help me and I'll come over-see your project!



Thanks but no thanks.  I got enough supervisors as it is


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wazup!


 what'd ya hear?
how ya feelin?


Jeff C. said:


> I just got kicked off....smh.


 did ya kick it back?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks but no thanks.  I got enough supervisors as it is


never too many supervisors............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks but no thanks.  I got enough supervisors as it is



You just need a CHIEF!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sure hope its doesnt rain this weekend.  To much stuff to get done.  Gotta finish the building.  Scrape the pop-corn off the ceiling in nursery.  Refinish the ceiling.  pull up the carpet, paint put down floors etc etc etc.  cant do any of it till the building is finished and we are able to get that room cleaned out...


Sunshine should have that done by the time you get home.



Jeff C. said:


> Chief has always been Chief, you just acknowledged it!
> 
> 
> 
> No worries.....there's a couple hungry strays that hang out there and I'm probly gonna have to bring Maggie and Boudreaux, since MizT is more than likely gonna be there too.






Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll heat up some chili....


Love me some chili.



blood on the ground said:


> Wazup!





Keebs said:


> what'd ya hear?
> how ya feelin?
> 
> did ya kick it back?
> ...



I can supervise

Wife made bbq and i found out that i like olives on my bbq sandwich bisquits


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sunshine should have that done by the time you get home.



But really tho....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

errbody left


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2014)

Afternoon Youngins. Ky, bout done froze me out.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey Keebs, your pork not far off now.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2014)

I am ready for some warmer weather, and some piney woods.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> errbody left


w.o.r.k.i.n.g.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

howdy charlie



Keebs said:


> w.o.r.k.i.n.g.



What dat?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins. Ky, bout done froze me out.



Aft, Pops! I hear ya, but I'm Not ready for grass cutting just yet.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2014)

Aft?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Aft?



opposite of fore.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 4, 2014)

KeebsMudfest will now have 2 birfdays mine and dababys!!! 


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Aft?



Fore and Aft.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2014)

got it; thnaks


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> KeebsMudfest will now have 2 birfdays mine and dababys!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Fore and Aft.



KyDawgKing!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs, your pork not far off now.


 How long ya get to visit down south?



havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy charlie
> 
> What dat?


 what you gotta do when you get home!
you havin war of words with humdaddy?


Jeff C. said:


> Aft, Pops! I hear ya, but I'm Not ready for _*grass cutting*_ just yet.


hush that cussin!!!!!!!


hdm03 said:


> Aft?


yep!


lilD1188 said:


> KeebsMudfest will now have 2 birfdays mine and dababys!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_





hdm03 said:


> got it; thnaks


you're welcome!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How long ya get to visit down south?
> 
> 
> what you gotta do when you get home!
> you havin war of words with humdaddy?



Yup, Im  with him but  I felt the urge to ask a question.

and yup, more work tonight


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> KeebsMudfest will now have 2 birfdays mine and dababys!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_



You and the baby are born on March the 7,8,or 9th.???


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs, I will be coming through there Feb 20th. Guess I need to talk to mud too.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> You and the baby are born on March the 7,8,or 9th.???



Dababy's is March 4th and were havin is party on the 8th
and Mine is the 11th......


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs, I will be coming through there Feb 20th. Guess I need to talk to mud too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2014)

I do not lke tax season. 
That is all.
By ya'll.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I do not lke tax season.
> That is all.
> By ya'll.



I love it 

Bye Mrs H


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

Dang.....I'm sleepy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs, I will be coming through there Feb 20th. Guess I need to talk to mud too.






lilD1188 said:


> Dababy's is March 4th and were havin is party on the 8th
> and Mine is the 11th......
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App  for Android_


Mine is the 11th too, of Feb. 


Jeff C. said:


>


I forgot why i quoted you


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I do not lke tax season.
> That is all.
> By ya'll.



Youre gonna give yourself a headache


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

soo, mud, how old are you gonna be?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> soo, mud, how old are you gonna be?



21


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 21



 me too  we be legal and such


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> me too  we be legal and such



I'm gonna go Vote


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna go Vote



you didnt vote the other 3 years?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you didnt vote the other 3 years?



No, but he drank!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Mine is the 11th too, of Feb.
> 
> 
> ...



thats why i have 1188 by my name its my bday 3/11/88.... 


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you didnt vote the other 3 years?


vote for what, i forgot.


Jeff C. said:


> No, but he drank!






lilD1188 said:


> thats why i have 1188 by my name its my bday 3/11/88....
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


Gotcha


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> thats why i have 1188 by my name its my bday 3/11/88....
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_



And all this time I thought it was some kind of cool code or somethin.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2014)

Good info....thanks a lot


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Good info....thanks a lot



Anytime.... and you're very welcome....... for the information........that I gave you......... that you thanked me for........and I said you're welcome for.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2014)

hashtag strang has good manners


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 4, 2014)

hashtag tic tac toe board


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 21


 Fo real????????


Jeff C. said:


> No, but he drank!


ya think?


Jeff C. said:


> And all this time I thought it was some kind of cool code or somethin.


she cain't keep a secret for nuttin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> And all this time I thought it was some kind of cool code or somethin.



me too, Makes me wonder not if nitram wasnt born on 4-8-19.  Hes very seasoned if so.  Gonna have to show him a lil more respect.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

CYL, Mud.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> And all this time I thought it was some kind of cool code or somethin.



i sowwy,  


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> she cain't keep a secret for nuttin!



nopee, i sho cant....

ohhh i thank dababy has a bottom back toofie tryin to pop threw on the right side, theres a big bump on that side that aint on the left, and hes super fussy, and being mean, the monkey granny got him is takin the brunt of it by bein smashed on the floor and thrown around.... but he shoo loves his monkeybaby.


_Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> CYL, Mud.



Later Jeffro, i'm out y'all , Have a good one.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> nopee, i sho cant....
> 
> ohhh i thank dababy has a bottom back toofie tryin to pop threw on the right side, theres a big bump on that side that aint on the left, and hes super fussy, and being mean, the monkey granny got him is takin the brunt of it by bein smashed on the floor and thrown around.... but he shoo loves his monkeybaby.
> 
> ...


poor baby!


mudracing101 said:


> Later Jeffro, i'm out y'all , Have a good one.


I got more ice!!!!!!!!!
Bye Ya'll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> poor baby!
> 
> I got more ice!!!!!!!!!
> Bye Ya'll!



I was waiting on you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

no free ice for me today


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2014)

Br549


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

#igottobuyicetoday


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> poor baby!
> .
> ...



poor baby, what about poor mommy, im gettin beat up too....


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall sure you want me to bring food?  LMS will be cooking



My cooking is not scary this fool aint missed a meal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> My cooking is not scary this fool aint missed a meal!!!!!!!!!



missing a meal is not a possibility.


----------



## kracker (Feb 4, 2014)

Some lowlife son of a female dog just stole about a hundred bucks from my checking account. I bought gas and then went to the ATM at my bank. It was taken from the ATM at the gas station.

I know $100 dollars is not much in the grand scheme of things, but when you're living on a fixed income of about $ 900 bucks a month, this hurts.

I will be at my bank first thing in the morning!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 4, 2014)

kracker said:


> Some lowlife son of a female dog just stole about a hundred bucks from my checking account. I bought gas and then went to the ATM at my bank. It was taken from the ATM at the gas station.
> 
> I know $100 dollars is not much in the grand scheme of things, but when you're living on a fixed income of about $ 900 bucks a month, this hurts.
> 
> I will be at my bank first thing in the morning!



That stinks..... People are just sorry these days


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

kracker said:


> Some lowlife son of a female dog just stole about a hundred bucks from my checking account. I bought gas and then went to the ATM at my bank. It was taken from the ATM at the gas station.
> 
> I know $100 dollars is not much in the grand scheme of things, but when you're living on a fixed income of about $ 900 bucks a month, this hurts.
> 
> I will be at my bank first thing in the morning!



No good for nothin...... 

How in the heck did they do that?


----------



## kracker (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No good for nothin......
> 
> How in the heck did they do that?


I have no idea Jeff, I hope to find out in the morning. They did it within a 5 minute time frame, that's about how long it takes me to drive from the gas station to the bank.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 4, 2014)

I have always heard God is great beer is good and people are crazy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

kracker said:


> I have no idea Jeff, I hope to find out in the morning. They did it within a 5 minute time frame, that's about how long it takes me to drive from the gas station to the bank.



Sorry to hear that.....Hope the bank takes care of it for ya. That is absolutely crazy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I have always heard God is great beer is good and people are crazy



I'll drink to that, lil miss sunshine!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 4, 2014)

I would if I weren't preggers


----------



## kracker (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that.....Hope the bank takes care of it for ya. That is absolutely crazy!


I have a couple of contacts in the local PD. If the law can't do anything about it, I most certainly will.

My main concern is they jumped back on I-85 and beat feet.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 4, 2014)

kracker said:


> I have a couple of contacts in the local PD. If the law can't do anything about it, I most certainly will.
> 
> My main concern is they jumped back on I-85 and beat feet.



I just don't understand what makes people think that is ok


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> My cooking is not scary this fool aint missed a meal!!!!!!!!!



Well well well. Mrs sunshine.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I just don't understand what makes people think that is ok



Queen


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 4, 2014)

Well hello there


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Well hello there



Hey. How you doin ?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 4, 2014)

Just fabulous and yourself?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Better now.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 4, 2014)

Just waiting for the hubbs to bring his behind home


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 4, 2014)

Better is always good


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Just waiting for the hubbs to bring his behind home



So hfg is not home yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Just waiting for the hubbs to bring his behind home





little miss sunshine said:


> Better is always good



Well he will be in for a surprise.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 4, 2014)

Nope under a house playin with electricity if i had to guess


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We'll he will be in for a surprise.



He sure will...... And don't let him talk smack about his lunxh tomorrow he has some off the chain bbq'd chicken


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Nope under a house playin with electricity if i had to guess



All jokin aside.  Is that safe ? Lol


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 4, 2014)

Yea he's safe he knows what he is doin just don't like him not being home this late


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Yea he's safe he knows what he is doin just don't like him not being home this late



Tell him I said I wouldn't leave you alone this late. He will know what I mean I'm going to bed. Good night sunshine.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 4, 2014)

Have a lovely evening


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2014)

ahhhh bite me sunshone, it ain roses here, not even flowers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2014)

Well I rolled over while the coffee was gently brewing and it is ready to be served.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope this one closes today.. Y'all been slow.. Good morning.. I had a joke but I forgot it...  Too dirty to post. Ask TP to post it. Or Chief.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 5, 2014)

Since today is Hump Day, ya'll need to get humping and be productive citizens today !!!  

OK, OK,....who am I kidding????

Now please send some coffee over this way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well well well. Mrs sunshine.





mudracing101 said:


> Queen





little miss sunshine said:


> Well hello there





mudracing101 said:


> Hey. How you doin ?





little miss sunshine said:


> Just fabulous and yourself?





mudracing101 said:


> Better now.





little miss sunshine said:


> Better is always good





little miss sunshine said:


> Just waiting for the hubbs to bring his behind home





mudracing101 said:


> So hfg is not home yet





mudracing101 said:


> Well he will be in for a surprise.





little miss sunshine said:


> He sure will...... And don't let him talk smack about his lunxh tomorrow he has some off the chain bbq'd chicken





mudracing101 said:


> Tell him I said I wouldn't leave you alone this late. He will know what I mean I'm going to bed. Good night sunshine.





little miss sunshine said:


> Have a lovely evening



Mud was mysteriously up a little late last night! 


Don't worry Boom Boom......Chief was chaperonin! 


Good mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Since today is Hump Day, ya'll need to get humping and be productive citizens today !!!
> 
> OK, OK,....who am I kidding????
> 
> Now please send some coffee over this way.



The hump is only uphill one way





right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Hankus said:


> ahhhh bite me sunshone, it ain roses here, not even flowers



Good morning Butterfly!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Tell him I said I wouldn't leave you alone this late. He will know what I mean I'm going to bed. Good night sunshine.


  This comment confused her soo much 


Jeff C. said:


> Mud was mysteriously up a little late last night!
> 
> Don't worry Boom Boom......Chief was chaperonin!
> 
> ...



Thanks Jeff. I knew i could count on you 



Morning folks.. I made it out from under that house safe and sound


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

moring folks


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

this one is about done......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

lock er down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> lock er down



  that was premature


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud was mysteriously up a little late last night!
> 
> 
> Don't worry Boom Boom......Chief was chaperonin!
> ...


 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> This comment confused her soo much
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeff. I knew i could count on you
> ...





hdm03 said:


> moring folks



Morning


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that was premature



That's not the first time that has happened


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This comment confused her soo much
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeff. I knew i could count on you
> ...



Chief not want lil miss sunshine get muddied up! 



hdm03 said:


> moring folks



Mornin hdm03


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That's not the first time that has happened


prolly not the last either 


Jeff C. said:


> Chief not want lil miss sunshine get muddied up!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin hdm03



Thanks Jeff fa fa, I owe you kind sir


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

I need to work on my timing


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Someone start thinkin bout the next one.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Someone start thinkin bout the next one.



hashtag driveler?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

hashtag last post


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Someone start thinkin bout the next one.



Iv been thinking about it.  i got nothing...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

hashtag HFG is thinking


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

iits 845, keebs be late...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well well well. Mrs sunshine.





little miss sunshine said:


> Well hello there





mudracing101 said:


> Hey. How you doin ?





little miss sunshine said:


> Just fabulous and yourself?





mudracing101 said:


> Better now.


Hhhhhmmmmm............... 


Jeff C. said:


> Mud was mysteriously up a little late last night!


you noticed too, huh?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.. I made it out from under that house safe and sound


 of course you did.............. 


hdm03 said:


> moring folks


moanin!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning





havin_fun_huntin said:


> iits 845, keebs be late...


hit the door working............ rare, I know, but it happens........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhhmmmmm...............
> 
> you noticed too, huh?
> 
> ...



I noticed that too.. I was concerned about her and mud talking till i remember hes only 21.. She likes older men so all is well 

I did too believe it or not, its been BUSY


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud was mysteriously up a little late last night!
> 
> 
> Don't worry Boom Boom......Chief was chaperonin!
> ...


Chaperonin or blocking??



Jeff C. said:


> Chief not want lil miss sunshine get muddied up!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin hdm03






havin_fun_huntin said:


> I noticed that too.. I was concerned about her and mud talking till i remember hes only 21.. She likes older men so all is well
> 
> I did too believe it or not, its been BUSY


I said i act 21 or thats what i meant to say


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhhmmmmm...............
> 
> you noticed too, huh?
> 
> ...



Whaaaaaa  Good morning.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I noticed that too.. I was concerned about her and mud talking till i remember hes only 21.. She likes older men so all is well
> 
> I did too believe it or not, its been BUSY


got more handed to me............ bbl.............


mudracing101 said:


> Whaaaaaa  Good morning.


sniff~sniff~
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I saw it alllll unfolding last night, I juss neva logged on..............


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 5, 2014)

Lock this baby down Jeff-C-O-+


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 5, 2014)

hashtag I see you down there hdm, waitin' on the last post.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 5, 2014)

why come nobody's postin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhhmmmmm...............
> 
> you noticed too, huh?
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I noticed that too.. I was concerned about her and mud talking till i remember hes only 21.. She likes older men so all is well
> 
> I did too believe it or not, its been BUSY



 No wonder it was so quiet! 



mudracing101 said:


> Chaperonin or blocking??
> 
> 
> 
> I said i act 21 or thats what i meant to say



Bof


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 5, 2014)

hashtag?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Last post


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

This is it; time to move on


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2014)

hdm03, stringmusic+, havin_fun_huntin+, mattech+, Jeff C.+

I'm not friends with myself


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

testing


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 5, 2014)

hashtag time for a new driveler


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2014)

hashbrown last post


----------

